# JUST US STOP RUNING FROM ME



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

I BROKE YOUR BRO OFF LAST NIGHT NOW I WANT 2 BRAKE YOUR ASS OFF WHATS UP HOME BOY :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

damn heard that !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 04:06 PM~8339297
> *I BROKE YOUR BRO OFF LAST NIGHT NOW I WANT 2 BRAKE YOUR ASS OFF WHATS UP HOME BOY :0  :cheesy:
> *


Shit Daryl.. Must have been a good dream :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 04:06 PM~8339297
> *I BROKE YOUR BRO OFF LAST NIGHT NOW I WANT 2 BRAKE YOUR ASS OFF WHATS UP HOME BOY :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

darryl stop it with ur 77 inches getting stuck!!!!!!! lets do this today!! ill be waiting for u !!!!!!! iIM GOING TO WEAR UR ASS OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2007, 04:19 PM~8339421
> *darryl stop it with ur 77 inches getting stuck!!!!!!! lets do this today!! ill be waiting for u !!!!!!! iIM GOING TO WEAR UR ASS OUT!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2007, 04:19 PM~8339421
> *darryl stop it with ur 77 inches getting stuck!!!!!!! lets do this today!! ill be waiting for u !!!!!!! iIM GOING TO WEAR UR ASS OUT!!!!!!!
> *


with his luck my bomb will get up higher then his ride hahahaha


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

where is this going down!? kool-aid again?


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D+Jul 18 2007, 03:06 PM~8339297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah omg these comments sound FUNNY ass fuck..


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2007, 11:19 PM~8339421
> *darryl stop it with ur 77 inches getting stuck!!!!!!! lets do this today!! ill be waiting for u !!!!!!! iIM GOING TO WEAR UR ASS OUT!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 77And getting stuck,and i bet it's a junkyard hopper. :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 18 2007, 06:32 PM~8339892
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 77And getting stuck,and i bet it's a junkyard hopper. :0
> *




hey hey i like my junk yard hopper :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 18 2007, 05:32 PM~8339892
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 77And getting stuck,and i bet it's a junkyard hopper. :0
> *


STFU ALREADY WITH YOUR JUNKYARD HOPPER SHIT YOU SOUND LIKE A LIL BITCH NOW!!~! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Jul 18 2007, 05:02 PM~8339721
> *hahahah omg these comments sound FUNNY ass fuck..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 18 2007, 06:15 PM~8340138
> *STFU ALREADY WITH YOUR JUNKYARD HOPPER SHIT YOU SOUND LIKE A LIL BITCH NOW!!~! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


is that u again :uh: :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :uh:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

is this for alex and granpa?


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 18 2007, 09:10 PM~8341386
> *is this for alex and granpa?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 18 2007, 09:09 PM~8341373
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :uh:
> *


your :werd: :loco: :yessad: hno:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 09:18 PM~8341466
> *your  :werd:  :loco:  :yessad:  hno:
> *


 BIG NUTS > :buttkick: < 87CUTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 18 2007, 09:10 PM~8341386
> *is this for alex and granpa?
> *


no its actually daryl and chuy's single pump


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 18 2007, 09:24 PM~8341509
> *BIG NUTS  >  :buttkick:  < 87CUTT
> *


EVERY TIME I SEE U I FEEL LIKE :barf: Y Y Y Y !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 09:27 PM~8341546
> *EVERY TIME I SEE U I FEEL LIKE :barf: Y Y Y Y !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FOR REAL I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO FELT LIKE THAT


:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 
































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE GIVE THIS GUY THEIR # SO HE COULD STOP CALLING ME PLEASE SOMEBODY HELP HE HAS NO FRIENDS :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 09:32 PM~8341585
> *CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE GIVE THIS GUY THEIR # SO HE COULD STOP CALLING ME PLEASE SOMEBODY HELP HE HAS NO FRIENDS :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 18 2007, 09:36 PM~8341625
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DONT CALL ME I SAID :nono: :nono: :nono: IT'S OK 2 :worship:ME BUT COME!!! ON STOP BUGING :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :nono: STOKER


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

I DONT WANT TO JOIN YOUR CLUB


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

...


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 18 2007, 09:56 PM~8341841
> *...
> *


THATS IT NO MORE NUTS 4 U :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 18 2007, 08:50 PM~8341778
> *I DONT WANT TO JOIN YOUR CLUB
> *


 :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 18 2007, 09:50 PM~8341778
> *I DONT WANT TO JOIN YOUR CLUB
> *


WE NEED U 2 WASH THE CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 10:23 PM~8342109
> *WE NEED U 2 WASH THE CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  fuck you


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 11:23 PM~8342109
> *WE NEED U 2 WASH THE CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wess up ! Big spike wut it do !!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 18 2007, 04:32 PM~8339892
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 77And getting stuck,and i bet it's a junkyard hopper. :0
> *


not the cheerleader :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 18 2007, 08:30 PM~8341568
> *FOR REAL I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO FELT LIKE THAT
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 18 2007, 10:54 PM~8342348
> *Wess up ! Big spike wut it do !!!!
> *


what u wana do!!!!! hahaha!! whats up homei :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2007, 03:19 PM~8339421
> *darryl stop it with ur 77 inches getting stuck!!!!!!! lets do this today!! ill be waiting for u !!!!!!! iIM GOING TO WEAR UR ASS OUT!!!!!!!
> *


just got back from the hopp and what can i say 81" not stuck :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 18 2007, 03:12 PM~8339353
> *Shit Daryl.. Must have been a good dream :biggrin:
> *


are you just us ? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2007, 03:19 PM~8339421
> *darryl stop it with ur 77 inches getting stuck!!!!!!! lets do this today!! ill be waiting for u !!!!!!! iIM GOING TO WEAR UR ASS OUT!!!!!!!
> *


GARCIA CUSTOMS DID 55" AND D&J DID 81" :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 11:03 PM~8342401
> *just got back from the hopp and what can i say 81" not stuck :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 derroll like that!!! :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 11:07 PM~8342443
> *GARCIA CUSTOMS DID 55" AND D&J DID 81" :biggrin:
> *


81 centimeters :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 18 2007, 11:06 PM~8342426
> *:biggrin:
> *


are u ok do u need help!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 18 2007, 11:08 PM~8342451
> *81 centimeters :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 18 2007, 11:10 PM~8342467
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


go 2 sleep u bug!!!!!! u have nothing


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 11:07 PM~8342443
> *GARCIA CUSTOMS DID 55" AND D&J DID 81" :biggrin:
> *


Hurry up and sell me the 62


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 18 2007, 10:08 PM~8342451
> *81 centimeters :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO YOU CAN SPELL OR IS THIS YOU GIRL AND JUST 4 THAT THE BIG HOPP IS WITH YOU 7-19-07 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 11:13 PM~8342486
> *go 2 sleep  u bug!!!!!! u have nothing
> *


last warning fattboy one more outburst and ???


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Jul 18 2007, 10:15 PM~8342502
> *Hurry up and sell me the 62
> *


OK HURRY UP AND FIX MY TOWN CAR AND WE CAN DO SOMETHING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 18 2007, 10:17 PM~8342514
> *last warning fattboy one more outburst and ???
> *


 :0


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 11:19 PM~8342523
> *OK HURRY UP AND FIX MY TOWN CAR AND WE CAN DO SOMETHING  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't worry they won't be calling you chippin d no more :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 18 2007, 10:08 PM~8342450
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  derroll like that!!! :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Jul 18 2007, 10:23 PM~8342547
> *Don't worry they won't be calling chippin d  no more  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 10:07 PM~8342443
> *GARCIA CUSTOMS DID 55" AND D&J DID 81" :biggrin:
> *


tell them the truth liver lips u got ur ass handed to u!! chuy hit 82 and u did 77 stucke what the fuck!!! :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 12:41 AM~8342841
> *tell them the truth liver lips u got ur ass handed to u!! chuy hit 82 and u did 77 stucke what the fuck!!! :0  :0  :0  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 11:10 PM~8342460
> *are u ok do u need help!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: funny fat boy


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 01:41 AM~8342841
> *tell them the truth liver lips u got ur ass handed to u!! chuy hit 82 and u did 77 stucke what the fuck!!! :0  :0  :0  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 12:41 AM~8342841
> *tell them the truth liver lips u got ur ass handed to u!! chuy hit 82 and u did 77 stucke what the fuck!!! :0  :0  :0  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 18 2007, 08:50 PM~8341778
> *I DONT WANT TO JOIN YOUR CLUB
> *


 :wow: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 18 2007, 04:32 PM~8339892
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 77And getting stuck,and i bet it's a junkyard hopper. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2007, 11:41 PM~8342841
> *tell them the truth liver lips u got ur ass handed to u!! chuy hit 82 and u did 77 stucke what the fuck!!! :0  :0  :0  :uh:
> *


77" my ass you want me 2 call truucha 4 the big hopp ? oyea whats up with me and yor car you did not pull it out because you no whats up :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 10:41 AM~8345326
> *77" my ass you want me 2 call truucha 4 the big hopp ? oyea whats up with me and yor car you did not pull it out because you no whats up  :0
> *


ok darryl 75 :0 u lying piece of shit!!!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 10:41 AM~8345326
> *77" my ass you want me 2 call truucha 4 the big hopp ? oyea whats up with me and yor car you did not pull it out because you no whats up  :0
> *


tell the truth you soar losser u!!!!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 11:06 AM~8345526
> *:0  :0
> ok darryl 75 :0 u lying piece of shit!!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


75" fuck you thats your car when it hits the back bumper :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 11:12 AM~8345582
> *75" fuck you thats your car when it hits the back bumper  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont hate thats ur first car with a fully wrap frame and its still [email protected]! my little chicken little wore that ass out!! :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 11:07 AM~8345537
> *tell the truth you soar losser u!!!!!!!  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 IM NO LOSSER IM THE CHAMP AND NOT THE CHUMP :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 11:12 AM~8345582
> *75" fuck you thats your car when it hits the back bumper  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u sound like johnny take a loss!!! im the peoples champ king of :0 :0 g bodies!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: bow down :twak: :twak: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

lets do it tonight again for the third time this week!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 11:14 AM~8345604
> *:0
> dont hate  thats ur first car with a fully wrap frame and its still [email protected]! my little chicken little wore that ass out!! :0  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU MUST BE A JACK ASS BECAUSE I SOLD YOU 8 FRAMES IN THE LAST 2 DAYS SO STOP TALKING SHIT AND LETS HOPP THAT FINE PICE OF CHICKEN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 11:17 AM~8345627
> *u sound like johnny take a loss!!! im the peoples champ king of :0  :0  g bodies!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: bow down :twak:  :twak:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


IM NOT JONNY IM BIG D AND YOU NO THIS MAN :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 11:20 AM~8345651
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU MUST BE A JACK ASS BECAUSE I SOLD YOU 8 FRAMES IN THE LAST 2 DAYS SO STOP TALKING SHIT AND LETS HOPP THAT FINE PICE OF CHICKEN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this chicken is not your ordinary kfc chiken this is gourmet !!!!! :0 :0 less talk and more action please!!! :0 :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 11:18 AM~8345641
> *lets do it tonight again for the third time this week!!! hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


I THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU SOLD THE CAR ? WHAT IS IT GOING 2 BE :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 11:21 AM~8345662
> *IM NOT JONNY IM BIG D AND YOU NO THIS MAN  :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :twak: take another lose under ur belt!!!! next please!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 11:22 AM~8345668
> *this chicken is not your ordinary kfc chiken this is gourmet !!!!!  :0  :0  less talk and more action please!!!  :0  :banghead:  :banghead:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


CHICKEN AND CHIPS DONT MIX BUT CHICKEN AND SODA IS ALL RIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 11:23 AM~8345675
> *I THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU SOLD THE CAR ? WHAT IS IT GOING 2 BE  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


u want my brother chuy to wear that ass out too with his 83 inches and falling :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 11:25 AM~8345695
> *CHICKEN AND CHIPS DONT MIX BUT CHICKEN AND SODA IS ALL RIGHT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 11:24 AM~8345685
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :twak: take another lose under ur belt!!!! next please!!
> *


I CANT TAKE A LOSE BECAUSE I WON BUTT AT THE NEXT HOPP I WILL TAKE A BOX OF CHICKEN 4 THE CHICKEN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 11:28 AM~8345726
> *I CANT TAKE A LOSE BECAUSE I WON BUTT AT THE NEXT HOPP I WILL TAKE A BOX OF CHICKEN 4 THE CHICKEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


make sure u bring the biscuits and gravy!!! so we could enjoy the food after i take the win and u cry like a big baby with a shity diaper!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Jul 19 2007, 11:25 AM~8345700
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 11:31 AM~8345752
> *make sure u bring the biscuits and gravy!!! so we could enjoy the food after i take the win and u cry like a big baby with a shity diaper!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 11:25 AM~8345702
> *u want my brother chuy to wear that ass out too  with his 83 inches and falling  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


CHUY :roflmao: :roflmao: HE NO WHATS UP LETS DO THIS THAT CAR HIT WHAT LET ME THINK 65" :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 12:41 PM~8345823
> *CHUY  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HE NO WHATS UP LETS DO THIS THAT CAR HIT WHAT LET ME THINK 65"  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 09:16 AM~8344388
> *:0  :0
> :wow:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:17 AM~8345627
> *u sound like johnny take a loss!!! im the peoples champ king of :0  :0  g bodies!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: bow down :twak:  :twak:  hn
> *


you never beat me happy so how can i take a loss you claim 2 be the gbody king but im still the ace         i wanna see you build a single like mine i will brake any of you team double pump cars with one of my single stop claiming inches that you never hit so when ever you are ready 2 get broken off you know where my shop is @ or do i have 2 go 2 your back yard


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WHERES BLVD.......WHERES BLVD


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 12:35 PM~8346255
> *you never beat me happy so how can i take a loss you claim 2 be the gbody king but im still the ace                  i wanna see you build a single like mine i will brake any of you team double pump cars with one of my single stop claiming inches that you never hit so when ever you are ready 2 get broken off you know where my shop is @ or do i have 2 go 2 your back yard
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 12:35 PM~8346255
> *you never beat me happy so how can i take a loss you claim 2 be the gbody king but im still the ace                  i wanna see you build a single like mine i will brake any of you team double pump cars with one of my single stop claiming inches that you never hit so when ever you are ready 2 get broken off you know where my shop is @ or do i have 2 go 2 your back yard
> *


ur more than welcome to break me off in my own back yard. as far as the single pumps proven on a G BODY !!! U SAW IT WITH UR OWN EYES... with chuys cutlass i aint got no team i handle my own and have my own shit!!!!! and who said i beat u i never went heads up with YOUR caprice??????? :0 :0 :uh: :uh:  :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jul 19 2007, 12:40 PM~8346303
> *WHERES BLVD.......WHERES BLVD
> *


BLVD ARE CHEERLEADERS THE JUST HAVE A SHOP AND NO CARS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 12:59 PM~8346473
> *ur more than welcome to break me off in my own back yard. as far as the single pumps proven on a G BODY !!! U SAW IT WITH UR OWN EYES... with chuys  cutlass i aint got no team i handle my own and have my own shit!!!!! and who said i beat u i never went heads up with YOUR caprice???????  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: : :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 12:59 PM~8346477
> *BLVD ARE CHEERLEADERS THE JUST HAVE A SHOP AND NO CARS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u still here u looser!!! :0 :0 go build something else for me better yet ill give u a hand u know i dont hate and talk bad about u behind ur back!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 12:59 PM~8346473
> *ur more than welcome to break me off in my own back yard. as far as the single pumps proven on a G BODY !!! U SAW IT WITH UR OWN EYES... with chuys  cutlass i aint got no team i handle my own and have my own shit!!!!! and who said i beat u i never went heads up with YOUR caprice???????  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:    :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


IF YOU DONT WANT 2 HOPP HIS CAR I WILL :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 01:03 PM~8346519
> *IF YOU DONT WANT 2 HOPP HIS CAR I WILL :0
> *


 :0 :0 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 01:02 PM~8346511
> *u still here u looser!!!  :0  :0  go build something else for me better yet ill give u a hand u know i dont hate and talk bad about u behind ur back!!
> *


 :thumbsup: BUT I WILL BEAT THE 2 OF YOU I DONT GIVE A FUCK LETS DO THIS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 01:06 PM~8346550
> *:thumbsup: BUT I WILL BEAT THE 2 OF YOU I DONT GIVE A FUCK LETS DO THIS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 12:35 PM~8346255
> *you never beat me happy so how can i take a loss you claim 2 be the gbody king but im still the ace                  i wanna see you build a single like mine i will brake any of you team double pump cars with one of my single stop claiming inches that you never hit so when ever you are ready 2 get broken off you know where my shop is @ or do i have 2 go 2 your back yard
> *


FUCK ALL THIS SHIT WHY DONT ALL OF US JUST HOPP hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 01:07 PM~8346566
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 01:13 PM~8346633
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 01:14 PM~8346643
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: lets do this everbody bring there car even u chippin darryl :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 01:14 PM~8346643
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 02:15 PM~8346654
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: lets do this everbody bring there car even u chippin darryl :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 01:15 PM~8346654
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: lets do this everbody bring there car even u chippin darryl :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


WHAT ARE YOU GOING 2 HOPP YOU SOLD YOUR CAR 4 4000$ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 01:18 PM~8346675
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 01:16 PM~8346660
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 02:20 PM~8346706
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup Daryl


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 01:18 PM~8346689
> *WHAT ARE YOU GOING 2 HOPP YOU SOLD YOUR CAR 4 4000$ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i got a suroprise for ur ass im going to wear ur saggy ass out :0 :0 :0 : : : :wow: :wow: :barf: :barf: i love surprises


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 01:20 PM~8346716
> *Sup Daryl
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 02:22 PM~8346731
> *i got a suroprise for ur ass im going to wear ur saggy ass out :0  :0  :0  :  :  :  :wow:  :wow:  :barf:  :barf: i love surprises
> *


this must be chuy.. happy's thumb is to big to type hahaha


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 01:23 PM~8346742
> *this must be chuy.. happy's thumb is to big to type hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 01:22 PM~8346731
> *i got a suroprise for ur ass im going to wear ur saggy ass out :0  :0  :0  :  :  :  :wow:  :wow:  :barf:  :barf: i love surprises
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

wass up greg!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Jul 19 2007, 02:25 PM~8346765
> *wass up greg!!
> *


sup ganso


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 02:25 PM~8346761
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Sup Sal..all this talk just makes you want to build your regal quicker doesnt it


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:59 AM~8346473
> *ur more than welcome to break me off in my own back yard. as far as the single pumps proven on a G BODY !!! U SAW IT WITH UR OWN EYES... with chuys  cutlass i aint got no team i handle my own and have my own shit!!!!! and who said i beat u i never went heads up with YOUR caprice???????  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:    :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


i seen 80 inches but last time i checked i was the man on these i got diarea flow and im shiting on ****** even when im constipated im still shitting on ****** check my resume since your in denial and think that your doing more than me get it together im the man since you wanna bring out dirty laundry tell everybody that i built a car 4 you b4 i put you on the map you are a year behind in the game catch up cause im going higher by the minute ima break you off and 4 the record my singles are doing 86inches


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 03:33 PM~8347879
> *i seen 80 inches but last time i checked i was the man on these i got diarea flow and im shiting on ****** even when im constipated im still shitting on ****** check my resume since your in denial and think that your doing more than me get it together im the man  since you wanna bring out dirty laundry tell everybody that i built a car 4 you b4 i put you on the map you are a year behind in the game catch up cause im going higher by the minute ima break you off and 4 the record my singles are doing 86inches
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 01:35 PM~8346255
> *you never beat me happy so how can i take a loss you claim 2 be the gbody king but im still the ace                  i wanna see you build a single like mine i will brake any of you team double pump cars with one of my single stop claiming inches that you never hit so when ever you are ready 2 get broken off you know where my shop is @ or do i have 2 go 2 your back yard
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 03:46 PM~8347955
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :buttkick:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 02:10 PM~8346597
> *FUCK ALL THIS SHIT WHY DONT ALL OF US JUST HOPP  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 03:51 PM~8347984
> *:yes:
> *


WHATS UP WITH RUSTY? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WHATS UP BIGKILLA503 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 04:55 PM~8348013
> *WHATS UP WITH RUSTY? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up fool thats angelboy not me homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 04:57 PM~8348030
> *WHATS UP BIGKILLA503  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

WESS UP BIG D BREAK EM OFF SUM :twak:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 04:57 PM~8348030
> *WHATS UP BIGKILLA503  :wave:  :wave:
> *


you ready yet?


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 05:04 PM~8348088
> *whats up fool thats angelboy not me homie :biggrin:
> *


i didnt hear you say that when it had a MANIACOS plaque in the back

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 04:04 PM~8348088
> *whats up fool thats angelboy not me homie :biggrin:
> *


I NO THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 06:17 PM~8348631
> *I NO THAT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 19 2007, 04:43 PM~8348434
> *i didnt hear you say that when it had a MANIACOS plaque in the back
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


NICE CAR :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 19 2007, 04:23 PM~8348284
> *you ready yet?
> *


63 WILL BE DONE 0N 7-22-07 99" :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 04:13 PM~8348168
> *WESS UP BIG D BREAK EM OFF SUM  :twak:
> *


THEY WONT LET ME THEY RUN 2 MUCH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 06:22 PM~8348667
> *THEY WONT LET ME THEY RUN 2 MUCH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 03:33 PM~8347879
> *i seen 80 inches but last time i checked i was the man on these i got diarea flow and im shiting on ****** even when im constipated im still shitting on ****** check my resume since your in denial and think that your doing more than me get it together im the man  since you wanna bring out dirty laundry tell everybody that i built a car 4 you b4 i put you on the map you are a year behind in the game catch up cause im going higher by the minute ima break you off and 4 the record my singles are doing 86inches
> *


remember thatwas not my car u never worked on my that was my boys the other happy i wwanted u to build me a single pump remember and u said my car is gonna break so i proved it and it didnt fold :0 :0 :0 i never talked bad about any of ur shit all of sudde u wanna hop me and say u made me u gonna serve me i aint shit its all good to me I DO IT FOR FUN NOT A LIVING its all good  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 06:21 PM~8348651
> *63 WILL BE DONE 0N 7-22-07  99"  :0
> *


WE WILL SEE I GOT ONE DUN NOW


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 04:13 PM~8348168
> *WESS UP BIG D BREAK EM OFF SUM  :twak:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 06:21 PM~8348651
> *63 WILL BE DONE 0N 7-22-07  99"  :0
> *


YOU A PSYCHIC SEEIN THE FUTURE AND SHIT YOU EVEN SEE THE NUMBERS TOO :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 05:31 PM~8348704
> *remember thatwas not my car u never worked on my that was my boys the other happy i wwanted u to build me a single pump remember and u said my car is gonna break so i proved it and it didnt fold :0  :0  :0 i never talked bad about any of ur shit all of sudde u wanna hop me and say u made me u gonna serve me i aint shit its all good to me I DO IT FOR FUN NOT A LIVING  its all good   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT CRY LIKE A BITCH JUST HIT YOU SWITCH ARE YOU hno: hno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 19 2007, 05:32 PM~8348709
> *WE WILL SEE I GOT ONE DUN NOW
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 19 2007, 05:35 PM~8348723
> *YOU A PSYCHIC  SEEIN THE FUTURE AND SHIT YOU EVEN SEE THE NUMBERS TOO  :uh:
> *


MR X CAPRICE DOES THE SAME SHIT THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD HOPP 63 63 AND 86 CAPRICE :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 05:37 PM~8348731
> *DONT CRY LIKE A BITCH JUST HIT YOU SWITCH ARE YOU  hno:  hno:
> *


u still but hurt cause chuy broke that ass of urs u cry too much!!!!!! :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:47 PM~8348809
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> u still but hurt cause chuy broke that ass of urs u cry too much!!!!!! :0
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

lets see some hopping tonight :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:34 PM~8348718
> *:0  :0  :0
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 19 2007, 06:51 PM~8348840
> *lets see some hopping tonight  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 06:57 PM~8348889
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 05:53 PM~8348860
> *:buttkick:
> *


hey is this the crap shop :0 :0 chuy wants to hop he got a car now and chicken little is ready one last time before i sell it lets do this!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:59 PM~8348921
> *hey is this  the crap shop :0  :0 chuy wants to hop  he got a car now and chicken little is ready one last time before i sell it lets do this!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:59 PM~8348921
> *hey is this  the crap shop :0  :0 chuy wants to hop  he got a car now and chicken little is ready one last time before i sell it lets do this!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 ill bring my pom pom's


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 05:47 PM~8348809
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> u still but hurt cause chuy broke that ass of urs u cry too much!!!!!! :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:59 PM~8348921
> *hey is this  the crap shop :0  :0 chuy wants to hop  he got a car now and chicken little is ready one last time before i sell it lets do this!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *


HOP SHOP HOMEBOY WE DONT DIS UR BACKYARD SHOP SO SSSSHHHH . COME DOWN TO OC . WE STAY READY THA MALIBU DOES NOT BACK DOWN


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 19 2007, 05:51 PM~8348840
> *lets see some hopping tonight  :biggrin:
> *


OK IM GOING 2 PICK YOUR CAR UP IN 1 HOUR :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 07:03 PM~8348953
> *HOP SHOP HOMEBOY WE DONT DIS UR BACKYARD SHOP SO SSSSHHHH . COME DOWN TO OC . WE STAY READY THA MALIBU DOES BACK DOWN
> *


the mailbu does back down?????


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 06:03 PM~8348953
> *HOP SHOP HOMEBOY WE DONT DIS UR BACKYARD SHOP SO SSSSHHHH . COME DOWN TO OC . WE STAY READY THA MALIBU DOES BACK DOWN
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 06:01 PM~8348933
> *:0 ill bring my pom pom's
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

KOOLAID WHATS UP :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> OK IM GOING 2 PICK YOUR CAR UP IN 1 HOUR :biggrin:
> [/quote LETS DO THIS TONIGHT IM TACKING ALL FADES :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 06:05 PM~8348976
> *the mailbu does back down?????
> *


YEA LIKE MY OLD MALIBU I LIKE THAT CAR :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 06:03 PM~8348953
> *HOP SHOP HOMEBOY WE DONT DIS UR BACKYARD SHOP SO SSSSHHHH . COME DOWN TO OC . WE STAY READY THA MALIBU DOES NOT BACK DOWN
> *


lets do this!!!!!! u want the single or double to wear that ass up!!! oh yeah im still in the back yard and u??? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: hno: hno: hno: :nono:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 07:09 PM~8349008
> *YEA LIKE MY OLD MALIBU I LIKE THAT CAR  :biggrin:
> *


the grey one with the welded doors..


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 08:09 PM~8349008
> *YEA LIKE MY OLD MALIBU I LIKE THAT CAR  :biggrin:
> *


AND U KNOW THIS MAN :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:10 PM~8349020
> *lets do this!!!!!! u want the single or double to wear that ass up!!! oh yeah im still in the back yard and u??? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> > OK IM GOING 2 PICK YOUR CAR UP IN 1 HOUR :biggrin:
> > [/quote LETS DO THIS TONIGHT IM TACKING ALL FADES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ON MY WAY DONT EAT CHEES :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 06:09 PM~8349008
> *YEA LIKE MY OLD MALIBU I LIKE THAT CAR  :biggrin:
> *


the one that folded!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 06:10 PM~8349023
> *AND U KNOW THIS MAN :biggrin:
> *


WHAT TIME IS THE HOPP


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 07:11 PM~8349029
> *ON MY WAY DONT EAT CHEES :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 07:09 PM~8349008
> *YEA LIKE MY OLD MALIBU I LIKE THAT CAR  :biggrin:
> *


http://i10.tinypic.com/4pbw8r9.jpg[/img]]


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:10 PM~8349020
> *lets do this!!!!!! u want the single or double to wear that ass up!!! oh yeah im still in the back yard and u??? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :nono:
> *


ALL UP IN YEAH :0 5 SOUTH OFF ON 22 WEST / BRISTOL HEAD SOUTH :cheesy:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:11 PM~8349031
> *the one that folded!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO WHAT I LOVED THAT JUNCK NOW YOU JUST MADE ME ME MAD LETS DO THIS RIGHT NOW :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:31 PM~8348704
> *remember thatwas not my car u never worked on my that was my boys the other happy i wwanted u to build me a single pump remember and u said my car is gonna break so i proved it and it didnt fold :0  :0  :0 i never talked bad about any of ur shit all of sudde u wanna hop me and say u made me u gonna serve me i aint shit its all good to me I DO IT FOR FUN NOT A LIVING  its all good   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONES SCARED :0 hno: AND DON'T FORGET WE DON'T DO IT FOR A LIVING .....WE DO IT FOR THE COMMUNITY :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 06:12 PM~8349048
> *http://i10.tinypic.com/4pbw8r9.jpg[/img]]
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 06:14 PM~8349061
> *IT SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONES SCARED :0  hno: AND DON'T FORGET WE DON'T DO IT FOR A LIVING .....WE DO IT FOR THE COMMUNITY :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 07:15 PM~8349065
> *:0
> *


remember those days when la was a team and would go heads up with sd lv and az now is everyone for themselves


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 06:14 PM~8349057
> *SO WHAT I LOVED THAT JUNCK NOW YOU JUST MADE ME ME MAD LETS DO THIS RIGHT NOW  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


come on down to higland park ill be waiting bring big fish and truucha thats the way we do it!!!! i aint never scared!! :angry: :angry: :angry:   :angry: :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 07:12 PM~8349048
> *http://i10.tinypic.com/4pbw8r9.jpg[/img]]
> *


O WHAT


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY D THEY 2 SCARED 2 FUCK WIT U SO NOW THEY TRYING 2 FUCK WIT US


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 06:12 PM~8349048
> *http://i10.tinypic.com/4pbw8r9.jpg[/img]]
> *


piece of shit!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 07:05 PM~8348976
> *the mailbu does back down?????
> *


AND GOODTIMES ALWAYS BREAKS DOWN...... :0 TO MANY EXCUSES AND A LOT OF TISSUES :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I DIDN'T KNOW THE CIRCUS WAS IN TOWN!!! :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:16 PM~8349083
> *come on down to higland park ill be waiting bring big fish and truucha thats the way we do it!!!! i aint never scared!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:      :angry:  :angry:
> *


WHAT TIME TRUUCHA SAID HE WANTS 2 SEE ME SPANK THAT ASS :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 07:18 PM~8349099
> *AND GOODTIMES ALWAYS BREAKS DOWN...... :0 TO MANY EXCUSES AND A LOT OF TISSUES :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


then you woke up...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 06:17 PM~8349089
> *HEY D THEY 2 SCARED 2 FUCK WIT U SO NOW THEY TRYING 2 FUCK WIT US
> *


get off darylls nuts and ill hop anybody im not the one hidding im out monday threw sunday no appointments neede homeboy!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:16 PM~8349083
> *come on down to higland park ill be waiting bring big fish and truucha thats the way we do it!!!! i aint never scared!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:      :angry:  :angry:
> *


HAHA THATS WHAT I THOUGHT STAY IN UR BACK YARD HOMIE WE ROLL ANY WHERE AND U GUYZ CANT COME DOWN DONT TRIP THERES NO WEIGHT STATION ON THA WAY 2 OC :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:17 PM~8349094
> *piece of shit!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


remember that day even the lead was falling off the car hahahaha


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 06:16 PM~8349082
> *remember those days when la was a team and would go heads up with sd lv and az now is everyone for themselves
> *


MAN THOSE WAS THE DAYS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

WHO FUCKING HOPPING TONIGHT


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:19 PM~8349117
> *get off darylls nuts and ill hop anybody im not the one hidding im out monday threw sunday no appointments neede homeboy!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i10.tinypic.com/4r7repu.jpg[/img]]


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:19 PM~8349117
> *get off darylls nuts and ill hop anybody im not the one hidding im out monday threw sunday no appointments neede homeboy!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


AINT ON HIS NUTS I JUSS GOT HIS BACK


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 19 2007, 07:21 PM~8349132
> *WHO FUCKING HOPPING TONIGHT
> *


your wagon


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 06:17 PM~8349089
> *HEY D THEY 2 SCARED 2 FUCK WIT U SO NOW THEY TRYING 2 FUCK WIT US
> *


AND YOU NO THIS MAN THEY DONT WANT 2 SEE THE LACK :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 07:23 PM~8349151
> *your wagon
> *


TACKING ALL FADES


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 06:18 PM~8349099
> *AND GOODTIMES ALWAYS BREAKS DOWN...... :0 TO MANY EXCUSES AND A LOT OF TISSUES :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 06:23 PM~8349165
> *AND YOU NO THIS MAN THEY DONT WANT 2 SEE THE LACK :biggrin:
> *


darryk u all up on there dick what it taste like hop shop!!! :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 19 2007, 06:24 PM~8349170
> *TACKING ALL FADES
> *


NO HE IS NOT :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 07:24 PM~8349177
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


you of all people should not be talking.. 99% of the time your car aint working :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Damn,it looks like half of LIL is in here...


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 06:23 PM~8349165
> *AND YOU NO THIS MAN THEY DONT WANT 2 SEE THE LACK :biggrin:
> *


sssssshhhhhhhh u was not supposed to say nothing about the new one :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:25 PM~8349179
> *darryk u all up on there dick what it taste like hop shop!!! :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO WESS UP HAPPY U COMMING DOWN ..........


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 06:27 PM~8349202
> *sssssshhhhhhhh u was not supposed to say nothing about the new one :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: im shaking in my boots!!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:25 PM~8349179
> *darryk u all up on there dick what it taste like hop shop!!! :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: YOU LET ME NO WIN YOU GET BROKE OF WITH YOUR 72"


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 07:19 PM~8349112
> *then you woke up...
> *


LOOK AT THE NEW TRUCHA ITS ON TAPE.....AND IF YOU WERE AT THE POMONA SHOW....AND ALL THE TIMES AT KOOLAIDS AND SO ON AND SO ON..... ALWAYS BREAKING HOMIE SO DON'T GO THERE.... MAYBE YOU SHOULD WAKE UP :0


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 08:27 PM~8349202
> *sssssshhhhhhhh u was not supposed to say nothing about the new one :biggrin:
> *


WESS UP MIKEY ... R I P GREY GOOSE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 06:29 PM~8349223
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: YOU LET ME NO WIN YOU GET BROKE OF WITH YOUR 72"
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 71 inches darryl get it right fat boy!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:19 PM~8349117
> *get off darylls nuts and ill hop anybody im not the one hidding im out monday threw sunday no appointments neede homeboy!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


FUCK YOU FAT BOY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:30 PM~8349237
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: 71 inches darryl get it right fat boy!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:28 PM~8349215
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: im shaking in my boots!!!!!!
> *


y u shaking in your boots its a cadillac not no g boddy with no front bumper


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:28 PM~8349215
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: im shaking in my boots!!!!!!
> *


OH AND THA BU IS ON 13Z WE KEEP IT SOUTH SIDE LIKE :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 06:20 PM~8349126
> *remember that day even the lead was falling off the car hahahaha
> *


I WILL BEAT YOUR HOLE CLUBE PULL UP :0


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 08:31 PM~8349252
> *y u shaking in your boots its a cadillac not no g boddy with no front bumper
> *


OUCH :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:30 PM~8349237
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: 71 inches darryl get it right fat boy!!!
> *


I GAVE YOU 1 "


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 07:29 PM~8349226
> *LOOK AT THE NEW TRUCHA ITS ON TAPE.....AND IF YOU WERE AT THE POMONA SHOW....AND ALL THE TIMES AT KOOLAIDS AND SO ON AND SO ON..... ALWAYS BREAKING HOMIE SO DON'T GO THERE.... MAYBE YOU SHOULD WAKE UP :0
> *


wait you mean the one where 2 or 3 guys are pushing on the trunk of the caprice and it may have brooke down but it still beat u before it did


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 07:33 PM~8349273
> *I GAVE YOU 1 "
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 06:31 PM~8349253
> *OH AND THA BU IS ON 13Z WE KEEP IT SOUTH SIDE LIKE  :0
> *


my brothers cutlass on 13 1555 80 83 inches and falling was up :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 06:22 PM~8349142
> *http://i10.tinypic.com/4r7repu.jpg[/img]]
> *


65" hno: hno:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 07:32 PM~8349261
> *I WILL BEAT YOUR HOLE CLUBE PULL UP  :0
> *


please


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 06:34 PM~8349285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:34 PM~8349290
> *my brothers cutlass on 13 1555 80 83 inches and falling was up :0  :0
> *


DIDNT KNOW THEY MADE THAT TIRE MAYBE A BACKYARD THING :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 06:34 PM~8349285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


80" TRYING 2 BUST THE BACK LIGHTS OUT :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 07:33 PM~8349282
> *wait you mean the one where 2 or 3 guys are pushing on the trunk of the caprice and it may have brooke down but it still beat u before it did
> *


NO I MEAN EVERY TIME YOU GUYS COME OUT TO A HOP IT BREAKS...THATS THE ONLY REASON YOU BRING A TOW TRUCK AND A BOX OF TISSUES WITH YOU CAUSE YOU COME OUT WITH EXCUSES AND YOUR CARS ALWAYS BREAK OR CRASH INTO WALLS :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

HOW BOUT THIS BUILD A CAR WITH A FRONT BUMPER TO HIT 80+THEN I'LL RESPECT U UNTIL THEN KEEP MY NAME OUT YOUR DENTAL HAPPY BABY HUEY WHAT EVER THEY CALL U


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 06:36 PM~8349316
> *DIDNT KNOW THEY MADE THAT TIRE MAYBE A BACKYARD THING :uh:
> *


u know what i men chipper :0 :0 !!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 07:40 PM~8349327
> *NO I MEAN EVERY TIME YOU GUYS COME OUT TO A HOP IT BREAKS...THATS THE ONLY REASON YOU BRING A TOW TRUCK AND A BOX OF TISSUES WITH YOU CAUSE YOU COME OUT WITH EXCUSES AND YOUR CARS ALWAYS BREAK OR CRASH INTO WALLS :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


the brake for putting in use.. as for the walll well i dont have no comment on that one hahaha


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 19 2007, 06:18 PM~8349104
> *I DIDN'T KNOW THE CIRCUS WAS IN TOWN!!! :roflmao:
> *


OPEN YOUR BUTT AND SEE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 06:40 PM~8349328
> *HOW BOUT THIS BUILD A CAR WITH A FRONT BUMPER TO HIT 80+THEN I'LL RESPECT U UNTIL THEN KEEP MY NAME OUT YOUR DENTAL HAPPY BABY HUEY WHAT EVER THEY CALL U
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 07:41 PM~8349335
> *the brake for putting in use.. as for the walll well i dont have no comment on that one hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

P.S IT HAS 2 MORE CYLINDERS :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 06:40 PM~8349327
> *NO I MEAN EVERY TIME YOU GUYS COME OUT TO A HOP IT BREAKS...THATS THE ONLY REASON YOU BRING A TOW TRUCK AND A BOX OF TISSUES WITH YOU CAUSE YOU COME OUT WITH EXCUSES AND YOUR CARS ALWAYS BREAK OR CRASH INTO WALLS :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 06:40 PM~8349328
> *HOW BOUT THIS BUILD A CAR WITH A FRONT BUMPER TO HIT 80+THEN I'LL RESPECT U UNTIL THEN KEEP MY NAME OUT YOUR DENTAL HAPPY BABY HUEY WHAT EVER THEY CALL U
> *


there u go with ur pussy ass excuses less talk crap shop more action lets do this tommorow give me a place and tme ooh hold on i aint got no front bumper sounds like an excuse to not get ur ass handed to u and u know this man!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:41 PM~8349331
> *u know what i men chipper :0  :0 !!!
> *


WELL UR WAISTING SUNLIGHT GET UR ASS TO OC ....... OH SHIT THE LITTLE YELLOW BUS IS OFF DUTY SO U HAVE NO RIDE


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:44 PM~8349361
> *there u go with ur pussy ass excuses less talk crap shop more action lets do this tommorow give me a place and tme ooh hold on i aint got no front bumper sounds like an excuse to not get ur ass handed to u and u know this man!!!      :biggrin:
> *


hey at least he has greased up undies
shit is better then chrome


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:44 PM~8349361
> *there u go with ur pussy ass excuses less talk crap shop more action lets do this tommorow give me a place and tme ooh hold on i aint got no front bumper sounds like an excuse to not get ur ass handed to u and u know this man!!!      :biggrin:
> *


CAN U DO IT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 06:45 PM~8349377
> *WELL UR WAISTING SUNLIGHT GET UR ASS TO OC ....... OH SHIT THE LITTLE YELLOW BUS IS OFF DUTY SO U HAVE NO RIDE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :nono: :nono: tommorow lets do this sorry i keep forgeting i got no front bumper!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 07:45 PM~8349377
> *WELL UR WAISTING SUNLIGHT GET UR ASS TO OC ....... OH SHIT THE LITTLE YELLOW BUS IS OFF DUTY SO U HAVE NO RIDE
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 06:45 PM~8349382
> *hey at least he has greased up undies
> shit is better then chrome
> *


WHAT DOES CROME DO WIN YOU LOOSE THE HOPP? GET WIPED OFF :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:48 PM~8349404
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:  :nono:  :nono: tommorow lets do this  sorry i keep forgeting i got no front bumper!!!
> *


i got chrome,paint silver leaf,ostrich intirior;engraving and u a raggety car with a front bumper!!!!! :0 :0 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 07:49 PM~8349418
> *WHAT DOES CROME DO WIN YOU LOOSE THE HOPP? GET WIPED OFF  :roflmao:
> *


and what does it matter bumper or not :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

YEAH THAT DOES 80 + :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:48 PM~8349404
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:  :nono:  :nono: tommorow lets do this  sorry i keep forgeting i got no front bumper!!!
> *


DONT TRIP N BRAKE UR NECK TRYING UR CAR ALL DAY TOMORROW BACK UP UR TALK WE DONT RUN ... P.S. THERES A PICK UR PART RITE UP THE STREET :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

less talk more action!! where is chippin daryyl???? that scary ass!!!! :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 06:49 PM~8349418
> *WHAT DOES CROME DO WIN YOU LOOSE THE HOPP? GET WIPED OFF  :roflmao:
> *


I FUCKED UP


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:50 PM~8349427
> *i got chrome,paint silver leaf,ostrich intirior;engraving  and u a raggety car with a front bumper!!!!! :0  :0  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


http://i16.tinypic.com/4uom4u9.jpg[/img]]


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :uh:


> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 06:51 PM~8349439
> *DONT TRIP N BRAKE UR NECK TRYING UR CAR ALL DAY TOMORROW  BACK UP UR TALK  WE DONT RUN  ... P.S. THERES A PICK UR PART RITE UP THE STREET  :0
> *


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 06:50 PM~8349434
> *and what does it matter bumper or not :biggrin:
> *


TELL BABY HUEY TO PUT ONE ON THEN TRY HIS SHOW CAR


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 07:34 PM~8349285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PLEEEZ :uh:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:50 PM~8349427
> *i got chrome,paint silver leaf,ostrich intirior;engraving  and u a raggety car with a front bumper!!!!! :0  :0  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


AND UR POINT IS WE DONT WASTE MONEY ON SHIT LIKE THAT WE GOT IMPALAS ,CAPRICE, AND LACS :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 06:54 PM~8349477
> *AND UR POINT IS WE DONT WASTE MONEY ON SHIT LIKE THAT WE GOT IMPALAS ,CAPRICE, AND LACS  :0
> *


u or them!!!!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 08:52 PM~8349452
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/4uom4u9.jpg[/img]]
> *


THATS A RECYLED G BODY THAT ELEGENTS HAD WHOOOOPIE


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 19 2007, 06:52 PM~8349452
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/4uom4u9.jpg[/img]]
> *


WERE'S THE CHROME PIECE THAT GOES IN FRONT OF THE SHOW CAR


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 19 2007, 06:53 PM~8349467
> *PLEEEZ :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: was up big dog!!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:55 PM~8349493
> *u or them!!!!
> *


WE ME AND BIG TONE :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 06:56 PM~8349503
> *THATS A RECYLED G BODY THAT ELEGENTS HAD WHOOOOPIE
> *


u know dam well is not a recycled car!! the frame is thats all!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:51 PM~8349441
> *less talk more action!! where is chippin daryyl???? that scary ass!!!! :0  :0
> *


FUCK YOU CHIPPER IM PUTING MY CAR ON THE TRAILER :guns: :guns:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:58 PM~8349533
> *u know dam well is not a recycled car!! the frame is thats all!!!
> *


FRAME OR NOT ITS RECYCLED


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:55 PM~8349493
> *u or them!!!!
> *


i got alot of problems and money aint one of them!!!! u wll be surprise with the next one!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:57 PM~8349511
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: was up big dog!!!
> *


NOT SHIT,GETTING READY TO COME DOWN SOON.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:58 PM~8349533
> *u know dam well is not a recycled car!! the frame is thats all!!!
> *


DONT GET UR PANYS ALL IN A BUNCH COME OUT AND PLAY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 06:59 PM~8349539
> *FUCK YOU CHIPPER IM PUTING MY CAR ON THE TRAILER :guns:  :guns:
> *


thats what im talking about!!! come on down bring the chicken and waffles


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 07:00 PM~8349549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck is this shit !!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 06:55 PM~8349496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK 40" ? PUT THIS SHIT ON POST YOUR RIDES :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 07:55 PM~8349496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE CADDY KILLA... :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:01 PM~8349562
> *thats what im talking about!!! come on down bring the chicken and waffles
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 07:02 PM~8349577
> *WHAT THE FUCK 40" ? PUT THIS SHIT ON POST YOUR RIDES  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


is that u darryl!!! :0


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 07:03 PM~8349591
> *THE CADDY KILLA... :biggrin:
> *


LEAVE THE FILLER IN IT


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 09:03 PM~8349591
> *THE CADDY KILLA... :biggrin:
> *


A STOCK CADDY MAYBE ................ NOT EVEN THAT :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:02 PM~8349574
> *what the fuck is this shit !!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:02 PM~8349574
> *what the fuck is this shit !!!
> *


Don't ack like you don't know! :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 08:02 PM~8349577
> *WHAT THE FUCK 40" ? PUT THIS SHIT ON POST YOUR RIDES  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


WHAT DO U GUYZ GET WITH 4-DOOR LUX CARZ NOW DAYZ?????


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 08:04 PM~8349608
> *A STOCK CADDY MAYBE ................ NOT EVEN THAT  :0
> *


OH,ITZ LIKE DAT,HUH... :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 07:04 PM~8349608
> *A STOCK CADDY MAYBE ................ NOT EVEN THAT  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:58 PM~8349533
> *u know dam well is not a recycled car!! the frame is thats all!!!
> *


IT STILL DON'T HAVE A BUMPER :0


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 07:09 PM~8349662
> *IT STILL DON'T HAVE A BUMPER :0
> *


U GOT A VALID POINT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 07:08 PM~8349648
> *WHAT DO U GUYZ GET WITH 4-DOOR LUX CARZ NOW DAYZ?????
> *


50+ :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

:0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 07:09 PM~8349662
> *IT STILL DON'T HAVE A BUMPER :0
> *


but its clean dont hate homeboy!!!!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 09:02 PM~8349577
> *WHAT THE FUCK 40" ? PUT THIS SHIT ON POST YOUR RIDES  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


40" :tears: Come on man give me some credit single pump  Someday Ill be up there with the big dogs :biggrin: You only got me by 30 inches or so and Dave quit postin pics of my car in the Cali topic im gettin internet served here :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 07:55 PM~8349496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN YOU DOING BAD BRO...THAT LOOKS LIKE WHAT 25-28


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 07:06 PM~8349635
> *Don't ack like you don't know! :0
> *


YOUR ON THE WRONG POST YOU SHOULD GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES THAT IS A CHIPPER :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 07:12 PM~8349694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 07:13 PM~8349710
> *YOUR ON THE WRONG POST YOU SHOULD GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES THAT IS A CHIPPER  :0
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jul 19 2007, 07:13 PM~8349707
> *40"  :tears: Come on man give me some credit single pump   Someday Ill be up there with the big dogs  :biggrin: You only got me by 30 inches or so and Dave quit postin pics of my car in the Cali topic im gettin internet served here  :roflmao:
> *


YOU SHOULD :buttkick: DAVE :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 07:13 PM~8349710
> *YOUR ON THE WRONG POST YOU SHOULD GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES THAT IS A CHIPPER  :0
> *


STOP PICKING ON THE STREET KIDS


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 09:13 PM~8349710
> *YOUR ON THE WRONG POST YOU SHOULD GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES THAT IS A CHIPPER  :0
> *


D DONT CRUSH HIS DREAMS HE THINK HE GOT SUM THING BIG


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:12 PM~8349704
> *but its clean dont hate homeboy!!!!
> *


ITS ALRIGHT HOMIE......IT AIN'T ALL THAT BUT YOUR TRYING I GIVE YOU THAT


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 09:13 PM~8349708
> *MAN YOU DOING BAD BRO...THAT LOOKS LIKE WHAT 25-28
> *












Bad pic but thanks for the support bro :cheesy:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jul 19 2007, 07:15 PM~8349738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FROM THE DOOR


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 07:14 PM~8349727
> *YOU SHOULD  :buttkick: DAVE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jul 19 2007, 07:15 PM~8349738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STOP POSTING CHIPPERS ON THIS PAGE I TOLD YOU POST YOUR RIDES :0


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:16 PM~8349753
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOOK BABY HUEY LICKING BALLS :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 07:15 PM~8349735
> *D DONT CRUSH HIS DREAMS HE THINK HE GOT SUM THING BIG
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jul 19 2007, 08:15 PM~8349738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T TRIP PLAYER I GOT YOU :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 07:14 PM~8349728
> *STOP PICKING ON THE STREET KIDS
> *


STREET CHIPS :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 07:15 PM~8349737
> *ITS ALRIGHT HOMIE......IT AIN'T ALL THAT BUT YOUR TRYING I GIVE YOU THAT
> *


 :nono: :nono:    :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: go drink some more haterade!!! better thsn some of ur hoppers u guys ever had!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:19 PM~8349794
> *:nono:  :nono:        :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  go drink some more haterade!!! better thsn some of ur hoppers u guys ever had!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 09:17 PM~8349756
> *STOP POSTING CHIPPERS ON THIS PAGE I TOLD YOU POST YOUR RIDES :0
> *


I didnt even post the picture of my car on your page homie once again dave no more pics in the Cali topic here bro im gettin internet served :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh:  


> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 07:17 PM~8349766
> *LOOK BABY HUEY LICKING BALLS :0
> *


u aint shit and u know it!!! u dirty bastard meme looking lmfo.... :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:19 PM~8349794
> *:nono:  :nono:        :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  go drink some more haterade!!! better thsn some of ur hoppers u guys ever had!! :0  :0  :0
> *


YOU THINK.....  THE SUMMER AIN'T OVER BRO.... GET A RAG AND STEP UP TO THE PLATE :0 LIKE I SAID ITS COOL FOR A GBODY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:13 PM~8349713
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


60" :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:22 PM~8349825
> *:uh:  :uh:
> u aint shit and u know it!!! u dirty bastard meme looking lmfo.... :0
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 07:22 PM~8349835
> *YOU THINK.....  THE SUMMER AIN'T OVER BRO.... GET A RAG AND STEP UP TO THE PLATE :0
> *


i got a 62 hardtop coming out too show and hopper i dont want to hear all that shit go tell that to alex!!! ur late im doing it too


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:22 PM~8349825
> *:uh:  :uh:
> u aint shit and u know it!!! u dirty bastard meme looking lmfo.... :0
> *


CHECK YOUR HISTORY KID


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:24 PM~8349853
> *    :0  :0  :0  :0
> i got a 62 hardtop coming out too show and hopper i dont want to hear all that shit go tell that to alex!!! ur late im doing it too
> *


GET A RAG BRO.... :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

can i come and play!!!


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:24 PM~8349853
> *    :0  :0  :0  :0
> i got a 62 hardtop coming out too show and hopper i dont want to hear all that shit go tell that to alex!!! ur late im doing it too
> *


Y U THROWING ALEX UNDER THE BUS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:24 PM~8349853
> *    :0  :0  :0  :0
> i got a 62 hardtop coming out too show and hopper i dont want to hear all that shit go tell that to alex!!! ur late im doing it too
> *


 :nono: :nono: YOU HAVE A HARD TOP 71 PINTO COMING OUT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 09:24 PM~8349853
> *    :0  :0  :0  :0
> i got a 62 hardtop coming out too show and hopper i dont want to hear all that shit go tell that to alex!!! ur late im doing it too
> *


62 R KOOL BUT 61 RAG IS ALWAYS BETTER :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 07:26 PM~8349874
> *Y U THROWING ALEX UNDER THE BUS
> *


BECAUSE ALEX CAR IS JUNCK 2 :0


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 07:25 PM~8349863
> *GET A RAG BRO.... :biggrin:
> *


HE IS .....TO WIPE A WAY THE TEARS


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 19 2007, 09:25 PM~8349867
> * can i come and play!!!
> *


BIG SPIKE WESS UP FOOL .... ALWAYS WELCOME


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 07:27 PM~8349883
> *62 R KOOL BUT 61 RAG IS ALWAYS BETTER :0
> *


I TOLD YOU 71 IS WHAT HE GOT :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 19 2007, 07:25 PM~8349867
> * can i come and play!!!
> *


YOUR GOING ON 4 YEARS


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 19 2007, 08:25 PM~8349867
> * can i come and play!!!
> *


NO


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 19 2007, 07:25 PM~8349867
> * can i come and play!!!
> *


hey was up marano!!!!!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: BIGKILLA503, 87CuTT, BigBoi 1, CHIPPIN 64, Mr.Andres, dena4life-D, STLPINKCUTTY, midwest_swang, 1961rag, cadillac313, loks - no soy de ti, lawlow310, HOP SHOP, compita, rhr26, Mr Minnesota, jcutty, locos4life, Hustler on the go, goodtimesvegas, big nuts, GARCIA CUSTOMS

So who is the king of the streets? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 07:28 PM~8349898
> *BIG SPIKE WESS UP FOOL .... ALWAYS WELCOME
> *


SPIKE DONT WANT 2 SEE ME HE IS A CHEERLEADER ? HE DONT HAVE A CAR :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 09:31 PM~8349934
> *SPIKE DONT WANT 2 SEE ME HE IS A CHEERLEADER ? HE DONT HAVE A CAR  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THE TABLE HAS TURNED :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 07:27 PM~8349883
> *62 R KOOL BUT 61 RAG IS ALWAYS BETTER :0
> *


ur right but to break u off its ok!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 07:29 PM~8349910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NOW GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jul 19 2007, 07:31 PM~8349930
> *23 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 22 Members: BIGKILLA503, 87CuTT, BigBoi 1, CHIPPIN 64, Mr.Andres, dena4life-D, STLPINKCUTTY, midwest_swang, 1961rag, cadillac313, loks - no soy de ti, lawlow310, HOP SHOP, compita, rhr26, Mr Minnesota, jcutty, locos4life, Hustler on the go, goodtimesvegas, big nuts, GARCIA CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


is that darryl!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 09:25 PM~8349863
> *GET A RAG BRO.... :biggrin:
> *


This is the last pic I will post in your topic my 62 vert also have a 62 hardtop :0 23 years old I aint playin with this lowrider shit :biggrin: Movin on up :cheesy:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 09:32 PM~8349948
> *ur right but to break u off its ok!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


TRY AGAIN :0


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 01:31 PM~8348704
> *remember thatwas not my car u never worked on my that was my boys the other happy i wwanted u to build me a single pump remember and u said my car is gonna break so i proved it and it didnt fold :0  :0  :0 i never talked bad about any of ur shit all of sudde u wanna hop me and say u made me u gonna serve me i aint shit its all good to me I DO IT FOR FUN NOT A LIVING  its all good   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


look happy i made you i will destroy you. you say i do it 4 a living haha at least i give my self the luxury of doing my shit in a shop not my backyard      :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

So,is this a ''JUST CALI TOPIC''??? :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 07:33 PM~8349959
> *TRY AGAIN  :0
> *


man i love this game!!


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:32 PM~8349948
> *ur right but to break u off its ok!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jul 19 2007, 07:33 PM~8349958
> *This is the last pic I will post in your topic my 62 vert also have a 62 hardtop  :0  23 years old I aint playin with this lowrider shit  :biggrin: Movin on up  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FAKE HOME BOY :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 07:34 PM~8349975
> *look happy i made you i will destroy you. you say i do it 4  a living haha at least i give my self the luxury of doing my shit in a shop not my backyard           :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL WE GOT OFF THE SUBJECT HAPPY DONT WANT NONE BIG D TEAR SUM SHIT UP


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 09:35 PM~8349987
> *THATS FAKE HOME BOY :0
> *


Your wrong home boy :cheesy:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 07:34 PM~8349975
> *look happy i made you i will destroy you. you say i do it 4  a living haha at least i give my self the luxury of doing my shit in a shop not my backyard           :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LEAVE THE BABY ALONE HE'S GONNA COPY YOUR LOCK UP ANY WAY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 07:34 PM~8349975
> *look happy i made you i will destroy you. you say i do it 4  a living haha at least i give my self the luxury of doing my shit in a shop not my backyard           :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU I M IN THE BACKYARD 2 :0


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 09:35 PM~8349978
> *man i love this game!!
> *


AND THATS THAT............


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 08:37 PM~8350007
> *FUCK YOU I M IN THE BACKYARD 2 :0
> *


DAMN THAT HURT!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 07:36 PM~8349996
> *LEAVE THE BABY ALONE HE'S GONNA COPY YOUR LOCK UP ANY WAY
> *


i do my own shit u all up on his nuts too u must be doing real bad!!! choose a dick!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

by the way i said you did 80inches on your single i just said that 2 make you feel good dont get your hopes up you still cant see me....ima put it 2 you like this you aint got shit on me not even on your best day :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

well f#*k all the haters i'm comeing anyway !!!!!!!!!!!!!! a is that the guy with the rols in his arm pits


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:38 PM~8350020
> *i do my own shit u all up on his nuts too u must be doing real bad!!! choose a dick!! :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO KID YOUR DOING BAD COPYING LOCK UPS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 07:37 PM~8350007
> *FUCK YOU I M IN THE BACKYARD 2 :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 07:39 PM~8350029
> *by the way i said you did 80inches on your single  i just said that 2 make you feel good dont get your hopes up you still cant see me....ima put it 2 you like this you aint got shit on me not even on your best day :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


johny go take a shower u got grease on ur face trying to hard to build a car to wear my ass out!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 19 2007, 07:40 PM~8350040
> *well f#*k all the haters i'm comeing anyway  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  a is that the guy with the  rols in his arm pits
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 19 2007, 08:40 PM~8350040
> *well f#*k all the haters i'm comeing anyway  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  a is that the guy with the  rols in his arm pits
> *


HOW LONG OU GONNA KEEP ME WAITING? OU SAID YOU WAS COMIN ON MAY 27?? REMEMBER THE PHONE CALL ON ROLLIN? :0 WHERE OU AT??

YOU SEE THE 61 LOST :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:42 PM~8350059
> *
> johny go take a shower u got grease on ur face trying to hard to build a car to wear my ass out!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL HAPPY U GOT THA DIRECTION SO COME DOWN 2MORROW :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 19 2007, 07:43 PM~8350078
> *HOW LONG OU GONNA KEEP ME WAITING? OU SAID YOU WAS COMIN ON MAY 27??  REMEMBER THE PHONE CALL ON ROLLIN? :0 WHERE OU AT??
> 
> YOU SEE THE 61 LOST :0
> *


 :0 SPIKE


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*WATTS UP LOCOS4LIFE* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 03:37 PM~8350007
> *FUCK YOU I M IN THE BACKYARD 2 :0
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 07:39 PM~8350029
> *by the way i said you did 80inches on your single  i just said that 2 make you feel good dont get your hopes up you still cant see me....ima put it 2 you like this you aint got shit on me not even on your best day :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

I just got up in here cause u all had like 24 people in here! :0 But,now I know u all ain't talkin bout shit! :cheesy: So,I think I'll just go back to my St. Louis topic now! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU GUYZ HAVE A GOOD NIGHT...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 07:45 PM~8350101
> *WELL HAPPY U GOT THA DIRECTION SO COME DOWN 2MORROW  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lets do this!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 19 2007, 07:45 PM~8350101
> *WELL HAPPY U GOT THA DIRECTION SO COME DOWN 2MORROW  :0
> *


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 09:47 PM~8350134
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: lets do this!!!
> *


OH AND WASH THAT ASS CUZZ I DONT WANT SHIT ON MY STACY ADAMS WHEN TONE WHIPS DAT ASS


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 19 2007, 08:43 PM~8350078
> *HOW LONG OU GONNA KEEP ME WAITING? OU SAID YOU WAS COMIN ON MAY 27??  REMEMBER THE PHONE CALL ON ROLLIN? :0 WHERE OU AT??
> 
> YOU SEE THE 61 LOST :0
> *


*WHEN YOU LEARN HOW TO HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH AND NOT GET STUCK THEN YOU LOOK FOR THE BIG BOYS*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 07:47 PM~8350130
> *I just got up in here cause u all had like 24 people in here! :0 But,now I know u all ain't talkin bout shit! :cheesy: So,I think I'll just go back to my St. Louis topic now! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU GUYZ HAVE A GOOD NIGHT...
> *


YOU CAN GO 2 ST. LOUIS AND SUCK A DICK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 19 2007, 08:43 PM~8350078
> *HOW LONG OU GONNA KEEP ME WAITING? OU SAID YOU WAS COMIN ON MAY 27??  REMEMBER THE PHONE CALL ON ROLLIN? :0 WHERE OU AT??
> 
> YOU SEE THE 61 LOST :0
> *


now what dos 61 got to do with me fool !!!! i fight my own battles plus what uv don in 3 years i'm doing in 2 month and it wont look like ur peace of shit


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 03:43 PM~8350084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BUILD SOMETHING THATS IN MY CATEGORY 85INCHES AND UP YOUR STILL 75 INCHES AND UNDER CATCH UP YOU 2 SLOW 4 ME MAKE ME LOOK UP 2 YOU CAUSE RIGHT ABOUT NOW I LOOK DOWN @ YOU SILLY RABBIT TRIX ARE 4 KIDS SO STEP YO GAME UP LIKE I BEEN DOING OVER THE YEARS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 19 2007, 03:51 PM~8350190
> *now what dos 61 got to do with me fool !!!! i fight my own battles plus what uv don in 3 years i'm doing in 2 month and it wont look like ur peace of shit
> *


WOW THATS BALLIN


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 07:51 PM~8350191
> *BUILD SOMETHING THATS IN MY CATEGORY 85INCHES AND UP YOUR STILL 75 INCHES AND UNDER CATCH UP YOU 2 SLOW 4 ME MAKE ME LOOK UP 2 YOU CAUSE RIGHT ABOUT NOW I LOOK DOWN @ YOU SILLY RABBIT TRIX ARE 4 KIDS SO STEP YO GAME UP LIKE I BEEN DOING OVER THE YEARS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 07:52 PM~8350198
> *WOW THATS BALLIN
> *


MAKE IT RAIN


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 19 2007, 08:50 PM~8350175
> *WHEN YOU LEARN HOW TO HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH AND NOT GET STUCK THEN YOU LOOK FOR THE BIG BOYS
> *


I HIT MY OWN SHIT AND IT DONT STICK
SO WHAT??? I BUILT IT , ITS MY 25,000 IN THE 64, YOU THINK I DONT FUCKING HOP IT? C'MON MAN............I WILL BE AROUND SOON BE READY FOR YOUR CHANCE, IF YOU HAVE A JOINT :uh:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 08:50 PM~8350178
> *YOU CAN GO 2 ST. LOUIS AND SUCK A DICK :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Why don't you just blow it out your ass,homie??? :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 07:54 PM~8350215
> *Why don't you just blow it out your ass,homie??? :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD YOU SUCK A DICK :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 07:51 PM~8350191
> *BUILD SOMETHING THATS IN MY CATEGORY 85INCHES AND UP YOUR STILL 75 INCHES AND UNDER CATCH UP YOU 2 SLOW 4 ME MAKE ME LOOK UP 2 YOU CAUSE RIGHT ABOUT NOW I LOOK DOWN @ YOU SILLY RABBIT TRIX ARE 4 KIDS SO STEP YO GAME UP LIKE I BEEN DOING OVER THE YEARS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jul 19 2007, 08:33 PM~8349958
> *This is the last pic I will post in your topic my 62 vert also have a 62 hardtop  :0  23 years old I aint playin with this lowrider shit  :biggrin: Movin on up  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN YOUR FROM THE MIDWEST........ RUSTY :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

HE CANT DO IT JOHNNY


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 03:52 PM~8350198
> *WOW THATS BALLIN
> *


NO BODY WANNA SEE MAJESTIC SPIKE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 08:52 PM~8350198
> *WOW THATS BALLIN
> *


better belive it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

EVEN WITH OUT A BUMPER


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 19 2007, 07:58 PM~8350245
> *MAN YOUR FROM THE MIDWEST........ RUSTY :biggrin:
> *


THATS NO RAG THATS A I DONT NO WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 19 2007, 08:51 PM~8350190
> *now what dos 61 got to do with me fool !!!! i fight my own battles plus what uv don in 3 years i'm doing in 2 month and it wont look like ur peace of shit
> *


YOU AND YOU BOY CALLED ME SELLIN WOLF TICKETS,
AND "I" GOT THAT ASS. MAN IF YOUR SHITS TIGHTER THAN MINE YOUR A BAD MAN, BUT YOU CANT FUCK WIT ME BIGTIME HOMIE,


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 08:56 PM~8350232
> *I TOLD YOU SUCK A DICK :0
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 08:31 PM~8349934
> *SPIKE DONT WANT 2 SEE ME HE IS A CHEERLEADER ? HE DONT HAVE A CAR  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 19 2007, 08:54 PM~8350213
> *I HIT MY OWN SHIT AND IT DONT STICK
> SO WHAT??? I BUILT IT , ITS MY 25,000 IN THE 64, YOU THINK I DONT FUCKING HOP IT? C'MON MAN............I WILL BE AROUND SOON BE READY FOR YOUR CHANCE, IF YOU HAVE A JOINT :uh:
> *


*NOBODY SAID YOU DIDNT BUILD IT!!! JUST SAID MASTER THE SWITCH!!!I'LL HAVE A JOINT FRESH OUT THE MAYONNAISE JAR.. *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 07:58 PM~8350262
> *NO BODY WANNA SEE MAJESTIC SPIKE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAJESTIC SPIKE ? :werd:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 08:00 PM~8350285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 03:58 PM~8350257
> *HE CANT DO IT JOHNNY
> *


I KNOW ONE DAY HE MIGHT JUST BE ABLE 2 HIT AT LEAST 81INCHES


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 08:59 PM~8350282
> *THATS NO RAG THATS A I DONT NO WHAT  :biggrin:
> *


Hey,at least he gotz some rides,ya know ho!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 19 2007, 09:01 PM~8350295
> *NOBODY SAID YOU DIDNT BUILD IT!!! JUST SAID MASTER THE SWITCH!!!I'LL HAVE A JOINT FRESH OUT THE MAYONNAISE JAR..
> *


DONT WORRY YOU DONT KNOW ME FELLA I BEEN JUMPIN THESE CHEVYS
FOR YEARS UP HERE, BUILT BY ME JUMPED BY ME.

MY BOY WHO I HIGHLY RESPECT CAME FROM LA SO I LET HIM JUMP MY CAR SO WHAT???? AND SAY YOU NAME SO I CAN FIND YOU DOWN THERE.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 08:03 PM~8350320
> *I KNOW ONE DAY HE MIGHT JUST BE ABLE 2 HIT AT LEAST 81INCHES
> *


keep on hating i know im doing something right!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 u guys alot behind a monitor :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 08:04 PM~8350325
> *Hey,at least he gotz some rides,ya know ho!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


JUNCK RIDES LIKE ME NOW GO SUCK A DICK :guns: :guns:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jul 19 2007, 07:31 PM~8349930
> *23 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 22 Members: BIGKILLA503, 87CuTT, BigBoi 1, CHIPPIN 64, Mr.Andres, dena4life-D, STLPINKCUTTY, midwest_swang, 1961rag, cadillac313, loks - no soy de ti, lawlow310, HOP SHOP, compita, rhr26, Mr Minnesota, jcutty, locos4life, Hustler on the go, goodtimesvegas, big nuts, GARCIA CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:04 PM~8350333
> *keep on hating i know im doing something right!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  u guys alot behind a monitor :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:
> *


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 19 2007, 08:03 PM~8350320
> *I KNOW ONE DAY HE MIGHT JUST BE ABLE 2 HIT AT LEAST 81INCHES
> *


IF HE LEARNS HOW TO READ A TAPE MEASURE :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Who all got da new LOWRIDER mag???If u got it,look on page 127 & let me know what u think...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

HOW MANY IMPALAS READY TO GO IN LA?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 19 2007, 08:11 PM~8350386
> *HOW MANY IMPALAS READY TO GO IN LA?
> *


2 MIKE D AND ME :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 09:12 PM~8350401
> *2 MIKE D AND ME :0
> *


RIGHT NOW?WEEK, 3 WEEKS?


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 19 2007, 08:13 PM~8350409
> *RIGHT NOW?WEEK, 3 WEEKS?
> *


1 RIGHT NOW MIKE D RAG 63 :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 08:14 PM~8350417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jul 19 2007, 10:31 PM~8349930
> *23 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 22 Members: BIGKILLA503, 87CuTT, BigBoi 1, CHIPPIN 64, Mr.Andres, dena4life-D, STLPINKCUTTY, midwest_swang, 1961rag, cadillac313, loks - no soy de ti, lawlow310, HOP SHOP, compita, rhr26, Mr Minnesota, jcutty, locos4life, Hustler on the go, goodtimesvegas, big nuts, GARCIA CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT LOOKS LIKE BIG PIMPN (DAN) :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 08:14 PM~8350417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRASH LIKE YOR CAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 09:14 PM~8350425
> *1 RIGHT NOW MIKE D RAG 63 :biggrin:
> *


I NEED MORE THAN ONE,DRIVE IS TOO LONG


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 09:00 PM~8350285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STOP POSTING CARS THAT AINT YOURS BITCH


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 09:03 PM~8350319
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


FUCK YOU PINK LIPS


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 09:08 PM~8350366
> *Who all got da new LOWRIDER mag???If u got it,look on page 127 & let me know what u think...
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 08:15 PM~8350435
> *I LIKE :biggrin:
> *


ur gay


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:25 PM~8350488
> *:0
> ur gay
> *


ASK UR LADY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 08:26 PM~8350493
> *ASK UR LADY
> *


which one fool :0 :0 :0 :0 she tol me u smell like the crap shop!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 19 2007, 08:23 PM~8350463
> *FUCK YOU PINK LIPS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:28 PM~8350504
> *which one fool :0  :0  :0  :0 she tol me u smell like the crap shop!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ANY THING BETTER THAN THAT BABY HUEY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:28 PM~8350504
> *which one fool :0  :0  :0  :0 she tol me u smell like the crap shop!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 08:29 PM~8350516
> *ANY THING BETTER THAN THAT BABY HUEY
> *


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 08:30 PM~8350525
> *:0  :0
> *


AT LEAST I HAVE A CHANGE OF CLOTHES


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 08:33 PM~8350543
> *AT LEAST I HAVE A CHANGE OF CLOTHES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 09:28 PM~8350504
> *which one fool :0  :0  :0  :0 she tol me u smell like the crap shop!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 08:33 PM~8350547
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH U KNOW WHAT IAM TALKING BOUT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 09:33 PM~8350543
> *AT LEAST I HAVE A CHANGE OF CLOTHES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 08:34 PM~8350556
> *YEAH U KNOW WHAT IAM TALKING BOUT
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 08:35 PM~8350563
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


DAMM NEAR EVERY TIME HAPPY IN THE VIDEO HE HAS THE SAME SHIRT ON


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

truucha :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 09:37 PM~8350576
> *DAMM NEAR EVERY TIME HAPPY IN THE VIDEO HE HAS THE SAME SHIRT ON
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 08:37 PM~8350576
> *DAMM NEAR EVERY TIME HAPPY IN THE VIDEO HE HAS THE SAME SHIRT ON
> *


no shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 08:39 PM~8350597
> *no shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 08:37 PM~8350576
> *DAMM NEAR EVERY TIME HAPPY IN THE VIDEO HE HAS THE SAME SHIRT ON
> *


and u have a dirty ass white t-shirt looking like a bum!! :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

YEAH BUT ITS A DIFFRENT ONE EACH TIME U SEE ME :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:41 PM~8350610
> *and u have a dirty ass white t-shirt looking like a bum!! :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 08:42 PM~8350622
> *YEAH BUT ITS A DIFFRENT ONE EACH TIME U SEE ME :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ur right!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:43 PM~8350628
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ur right!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: same 1


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 08:44 PM~8350643
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: same 1
> *


SAME ONE U WORE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 09:44 PM~8350643
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: same 1
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
LATER FELLAS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 08:45 PM~8350647
> *SAME ONE U WORE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 08:45 PM~8350647
> *SAME ONE U WORE
> *


NOT YOU ASS HOLE :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 08:48 PM~8350676
> *NOT YOU ASS HOLE :biggrin:
> *


OOOHHH


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

I'AM OUT LADIES


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 19 2007, 08:50 PM~8350688
> *I'AM OUT LADIES
> *


ME 2 :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 19 2007, 03:59 PM~8350273
> *better belive it !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


watch out big baller :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 so whos helping you build that car/??????????


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 04:01 PM~8350296
> *MAJESTIC SPIKE ? :werd:
> *


yeah shes 4rm majestics now i thought you knew


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 03:42 PM~8350059
> *
> johny go take a shower u got grease on ur face trying to hard to build a car to wear my ass out!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you should buy jolers old car 4rm darell so you copy the lock up like you normally do or if you want you can pick my caprice and borow it 4 the weekend so you can copy my lock up 4 your bubble back caprice :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 12:51 AM~8351574
> *you should buy jolers old car 4rm darell so you copy the lock up like you normally do or if you want you can pick my caprice and borow it 4 the weekend so you can copy my lock up 4 your bubble back caprice :twa
> *


johny be ready to get served today at ur shop!! ooh yeah dont take it personal!!! then after that im going to the crap shop!!! i dont copy nobodys shit i build quality no quantity!!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 where u at pink lips!!! u gonna come out and play to! :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2007, 07:12 AM~8352163
> *:0  :0  :0 where u at pink lips!!! u gonna come out and play to! :0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2007, 07:12 AM~8352163
> *:0  :0  :0 where u at pink lips!!! u gonna come out and play to! :0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


HE SAID HE SO WAS SO BE READY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2007, 05:49 AM~8352077
> *:0  :0
> johny be ready to get served today at ur shop!! ooh yeah dont take it personal!!! then after that im going to the crap shop!!! i dont copy nobodys shit i build quality no quantity!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick::  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


be careful homie i heard all the manholes are missing in gardena ,so hes up to something :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 20 2007, 08:06 AM~8352729
> *be careful homie i heard all the manholes are missing in gardena ,so hes up to something :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Bring it on fatty hop shop bitch. Thought u knew


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 20 2007, 10:23 AM~8353550
> *Bring it on fatty hop shop bitch. Thought u knew
> *


ill show u bitch u fucken cheelearder!!! :0 :0 ill be out there today be ready u probably got no car..


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

????????????????????????????? :0


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2007, 01:49 AM~8352077
> *:0  :0
> johny be ready to get served today at ur shop!! ooh yeah dont take it personal!!! then after that im going to the crap shop!!! i dont copy nobodys shit i build quality no quantity!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick::  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


dont make sense when the car looks pretty but it dont do my kind of inches


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 11:52 AM~8353775
> *dont make sense when the car looks pretty but it dont do my kind of inches
> *



QUE ONDA JOHNNY ONDAS BRAVO :0


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 20 2007, 04:06 AM~8352729
> *be careful homie i heard all the manholes are missing in gardena ,so hes up to something :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


like they say theres a hater in every crowd tell spike 2 watch out 2


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

HOUSE CALL :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 11:53 AM~8353785
> *like they say theres a hater in every crowd tell spike 2 watch out 2
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Jul 20 2007, 10:57 AM~8353810
> *HOUSE CALL :biggrin:
> *


yes!!! these fools better not back off!!! :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 01:44 AM~8351555
> *yeah shes 4rm majestics now i thought you knew
> *


if you want to talk about shes..i'm not the one that ran..and as far as anybody build a car for me i got my own money and i can do my own work....and everything i pull out is mine not from other peoples club...and yes it is MAJESTICS maybe if you stop running ****** might stay around :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 11:53 AM~8353785
> *like they say theres a hater in every crowd tell spike 2 watch out 2
> *


if i'm hating so much why is my name always in your mouth


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*I MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT*


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 20 2007, 12:17 PM~8353988
> *if i'm hating so much why is my name always in your mouth
> *


 :0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 20 2007, 12:17 PM~8353988
> *if i'm hating so much why
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

wheres the hop gonna be at what time?????????????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 10:53 AM~8353785
> *like they say theres a hater in every crowd tell spike 2 watch out 2
> *


am i supposed to be scared


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 20 2007, 07:17 AM~8353988
> *if i'm hating so much why is my name always in your mouth
> *


i aint the one that got jumped in 2 a car club :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jul 20 2007, 06:53 AM~8353781
> *QUE ONDA JOHNNY ONDAS BRAVO  :0
> *


you know people always got my name in there mouth


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 02:13 PM~8354307
> *i aint the one that got jumped in 2 a car club :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:      :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 20 2007, 07:21 AM~8354014
> *I MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT
> *


yeah you must be talking right :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2007, 01:49 AM~8352077
> *:0  :0
> johny be ready to get served today at ur shop!! ooh yeah dont take it personal!!! then after that im going to the crap shop!!! i dont copy nobodys shit i build quality no quantity!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick::  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


is hat a threat or a promise????????????????


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by E_@Jul 20 2007, 12:17 PM~8354331
> *:0
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 12:20 PM~8354346
> *is hat a threat or a promise????????????????
> *


a promise!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2007, 02:10 PM~8354660
> *a promise!!
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2007, 02:10 PM~8354660
> *a promise!!
> *


PROMISES ARE MENT TO BE BROKEN :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 02:13 PM~8354307
> *i aint the one that got jumped in 2 a car club :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:      :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 20 2007, 04:25 PM~8355721
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hes the one that didnt do nothing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

What time u coming happy gump


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 20 2007, 04:55 PM~8355853
> *What time u coming happy gump
> *


your find out when i9 bust ur ass!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

we going to locos for life shop first then to kollaid darryl going to hop them ... then im going to orannge county to hop the hop shop!!! in a little bit!! :0 :0


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 20 2007, 05:55 PM~8355853
> *What time u coming happy gump
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2007, 06:54 PM~8356124
> *we going to locos for life shop first then to kollaid darryl going to hop them ... then im going to  orannge county to hop the hop shop!!! in a little bit!! :0  :0
> *


WOW :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: MY BOY JOHNY GONNA BRAKE YOU OFF


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2007, 02:10 PM~8354660
> *a promise!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2007, 06:54 PM~8356124
> *we going to locos for life shop first then to kollaid darryl going to hop them ... then im going to  orannge county to hop the hop shop!!! in a little bit!! :0  :0
> *


WHAT HAPPEN 2 DARRYL BRAKING YOU OFF?????? DID YOU :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 2 DARRYL?????//


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

LOCOS 4 LIFE DONT BACK DOWN 2 NO HOP SO BRING IT ON


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

any pictures??


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 20 2007, 11:27 PM~8356571
> *any pictures??
> *


X2


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Jul 20 2007, 07:34 PM~8356307
> *WOW :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: MY BOY JOHNY GONNA BRAKE YOU OFF
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 11:52 AM~8353775
> *dont make sense when the car looks pretty but it dont do my kind of inches
> *


 :0


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 20 2007, 12:16 PM~8353973
> *if you want  to talk about shes..i'm not the one that ran..and as far as anybody build a car for me  i got my own money and i can do my own work....and everything i pull out is mine not from other peoples club...and yes it is MAJESTICS  maybe if you stop running ****** might stay around :0
> *


RUN FROM WHAT????? IF YOUR PUTTING IT OUT THERE LIKE THAT YOU SHOULD TELL THE WHOLE STORY SO WE UNDERSTAND.....YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TO GET JUMPED INTO ANOTHER CLUB :0 AS LONG AS YOU KNOW WHERE YOU CAME FROM HOMIE AND WHO PUT YOU ON THE MAP WITH THE BIG "M" HOMIE............
MANIACOS</span> :biggrin: DON'T FORGET IT HOMIE


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2007, 06:54 PM~8356124
> *we going to locos for life shop first then to kollaid darryl going to hop them ... then im going to  orannge county to hop the hop shop!!! in a little bit!! :0  :0
> *


SOUNDS LIKE YOUR GOING TO GET SERVED 3 TIMES TONITE HOMIE :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 20 2007, 09:06 AM~8352729
> *be careful homie i heard all the manholes are missing in gardena ,so hes up to something :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN THERE IS A LOT OF TRENCH PLATES MISSING OUT HERE IN RIVERSIDE ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

big M RIP og big rich az


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

CRAPPY WAS A NO SHOW TO SANTANA :0


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 20 2007, 09:48 PM~8356976
> *RUN FROM WHAT????? IF YOUR PUTTING IT OUT THERE LIKE THAT YOU SHOULD TELL THE WHOLE STORY SO WE UNDERSTAND.....YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TO GET JUMPED INTO ANOTHER CLUB :0 AS LONG AS YOU KNOW WHERE YOU CAME FROM HOMIE AND WHO PUT YOU ON THE MAP WITH THE BIG "M" HOMIE............
> MANIACOS</span> :biggrin: DON'T FORGET IT HOMIE
> *


THATS RIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 20 2007, 10:53 PM~8357318
> *CRAPPY WAS A NO SHOW TO SANTANA :0
> *


HE DIDNT SHOW UP CAUSE HE GOT SERVED BY LOCOS 4 LIFE I TOLD YOU GUYS HE WAS GONNA GET SERVED QUE NO HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAAHAHAHHAHAHA 75 INCHES AINT GONNA DO IT 4 US :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

YES YES GARCIA CUSTOMS GOT THERE ASS BUSTED BY LOCOS 4 LIFE WHAT HAPPEN 2 ALL THAT SHIT YOU WHERE TALKING I THOUGHT YOU WHERE GONNA BREAK MY BOY JOHNY OFF TONIGHT I KNEW YOU DIDNT HAVE IT IN YOU 2 BUST MY BOYS ASS YOU DEFEND YOURSELF BETTER BY NOT WOOFING SO MUCH SHIT SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU BARK UP THE WRONG TREE :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: NEXT TIME YOU SEE LOCOS 4 LIFE DO THIS :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

2 ALL YOU MOTHERFUCKING HATERS OUT THERE COME AND GET SOME OF THIS LOCOS 4 LIFE SHIT CAUSE WE SERVING ALL YOU HATERS YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

pics???


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

OH BY THE WAY THAT WAS GARCIA CUSTOMS HOTTEST CAR SUPPOSELY AND IT GOT SERVED SO JUST ADMITTE THE TRUTH YOU CANT FUCK WITH LOCOS 4 LIFE ...... AINT NO FUTURE ON YOU FRONTIN


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Jul 20 2007, 07:21 PM~8357812
> *OH BY THE WAY THAT WAS GARCIA CUSTOMS HOTTEST CAR SUPPOSELY AND IT GOT SERVED SO JUST ADMITTE THE TRUTH YOU CANT FUCK WITH LOCOS 4 LIFE ...... AINT NO FUTURE ON YOU FRONTIN
> *


i told you happy you cant see me you aint even in my category with those sorry ass 75 inches you did tonight what a waste of my time keep it coming and ima keep on busting your ass happy by the way truucha said he got a new shirt 4 you so you dont have 2 wear the same one 2 every house call :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

garcia customs aint no competition


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 11:31 PM~8357846
> *i told you happy you cant see me you aint even in my category with those sorry ass 75 inches you did tonight what a waste of my time keep it coming and ima keep on busting your ass happy by the way truucha said he got a new shirt 4 you so you dont have 2 wear the same one 2 every house call :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 20 2007, 04:50 PM~8356986
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOUR GOING TO GET SERVED 3 TIMES TONITE HOMIE  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


well he didnt make it 2 the other 2 shop calls cause he got served @ the first pit stop by 2 cars 4rm locos 4 life so he took 2 losses garcia customs :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 07:31 PM~8357846
> *i told you happy you cant see me you aint even in my category with those sorry ass 75 inches you did tonight what a waste of my time keep it coming and ima keep on busting your ass happy by the way truucha said he got a new shirt 4 you so you dont have 2 wear the same one 2 every house call :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


oh and 4 the record happy did wear his favorite shit the colorful one the hawaiin shirt that shit is so outta style


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Jul 20 2007, 08:27 PM~8356571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^ WHAT THEY SAID^^^^^^^^^

WHATS UP MUFASA :biggrin:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

and if your gonna be a sore losser you dont belong in the game hint hint garcia customs :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 11:57 PM~8357936
> *well he didnt make it 2 the other 2 shop calls cause he got served @ the first pit stop by 2 cars 4rm locos 4 life so he took 2 losses garcia customs  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


WHAT A WASTE OF TIME.DON'T EVEN BOTHER ME NO MORE CRAPPY :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 21 2007, 01:02 AM~8357949
> *^^^^^^^^^^^ WHAT THEY SAID^^^^^^^^^
> 
> WHATS UP MUFASA :biggrin:
> *



SUP DOGGIE...............JUS WAITING ON PIX............ :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 11:59 PM~8357938
> *oh and 4 the record happy did wear his favorite shit the colorful one the hawaiin shirt that shit is so outta style
> *


AND IT'S NOT EVEN SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 21 2007, 01:05 AM~8357961
> *SUP DOGGIE...............JUS WAITING ON PIX............ :biggrin:
> *


ME 2


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 21 2007, 12:06 AM~8357966
> *ME 2
> *


I DONT THINK SHE'S GOING TO POST PICS OF HERSELF AFTER SHE JUST LOST :0 TWICE


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 21 2007, 01:10 AM~8357977
> *I DONT THINK SHE'S GOING TO POST PICS OF HERSELF AFTER SHE JUST LOST :0 TWICE
> *


 :0 :0 ANYONE ELSE GOT PICS??


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2007, 01:49 AM~8352077
> *:0  :0
> johny be ready to get served today at ur shop!! ooh yeah dont take it personal!!! then after that im going to the crap shop!!! i dont copy nobodys shit i build quality  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


what a shame on you your still a fucking loser dont claim a victory b4 you get it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what happend 2 the quality you build


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 21 2007, 12:17 AM~8357993
> *what a shame on you your still a fucking loser dont claim a victory b4 you get it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what happend 2 the quality you build
> *


IT'S CRAPPY CUSTOM'S AT IT'S BEST


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

which cars were hopped???


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 21 2007, 01:24 AM~8358009
> *which cars were hopped???
> *


SHIT I GUESS NO PICS ??


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

and 4 the record darryl did 50 inches i forgot 2 mention i broke him off 2 i dont know these fools talk shit 2 eachother but they pull up @ my shop as a team with both cars on the same trailer and we helped them load up there chippers on the trailer after i broke them off thats 2 show you im not a hater you knoe you gotta help out the losers 2


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 21 2007, 12:30 AM~8358024
> *and 4 the record darryl did 50 inches i forgot 2 mention i broke him off 2 i dont know these fools talk shit 2 eachother but they pull up @ my shop as a team with both cars on the same trailer and we helped them load up there chippers on the trailer after i broke them off thats 2 show you im not a hater you knoe you gotta help out the losers 2
> *


GO TO BED ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 21 2007, 01:17 AM~8357993
> *what a shame on you your still a fucking loser dont claim a victory b4 you get it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what happend 2 the quality you build
> *


HEY YOHNNY,YOHNNY,YOHNNY.I HEARD YOU HAD TO HOP A STYLISTICS CAR TO CLAIM A MANACHOS VICTORY.ONCE AGAIN YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF.I CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO SUPPOSEBLY BRAKE ME OFF.FUCK THAT,THIS TIME YOUR COMING TO ME BECAUSE THE LAST TIME I WENT TO YOUR SHOP ON JULY 3, YOU WERE SO SCARED THAT YOU AND ROOSTER DIDN'T EVEN WANT TO BRING OUT NO CARS.AND FOR THE PEOPLE THAT DON'T BELIEVE ME,ITS ON VIDEO.BIG FISH VOL.10.WHAT HAPPENNED TO I DON'T BACKDOWN FROM NOBODY,STOP SHAKING IN YOUR BOOTS ,LIKE I SAID IT BEFORE,YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME.BY THE WAY MAKE SURE TO BUY BIG FISH VOL.9 WHEN I WORE JOHNNY ASS OUT.MAKE SURE YOU SEE WHOSE HITTING THE SWITCH ,THE OWNER.WE A TEAM"GARCIA CUSTOMS HOMEBOY.I'AM GONNA WEAR YOU OUT LIKE A STRIPPERS G-STRING


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

GOODTIMES


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 20 2007, 08:35 PM~8358034
> *GO TO BED ALREADY :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 21 2007, 03:14 AM~8358474
> *HEY YOHNNY,YOHNNY,YOHNNY.I HEARD YOU HAD TO HOP A STYLISTICS CAR TO CLAIM A MANACHOS VICTORY.ONCE AGAIN YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF.I CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO SUPPOSEBLY BRAKE ME OFF.FUCK THAT,THIS TIME YOUR COMING TO ME BECAUSE THE LAST TIME I WENT TO YOUR SHOP ON JULY 3, YOU WERE SO SCARED THAT YOU AND ROOSTER  DIDN'T EVEN WANT TO BRING OUT NO CARS.AND FOR THE PEOPLE THAT DON'T BELIEVE ME,ITS ON VIDEO.BIG FISH VOL.10.WHAT HAPPENNED TO I DON'T BACKDOWN FROM NOBODY,STOP SHAKING IN YOUR BOOTS ,LIKE I SAID IT BEFORE,YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME.BY THE WAY MAKE SURE TO BUY BIG FISH VOL.9 WHEN I WORE JOHNNY ASS OUT.MAKE SURE YOU SEE WHOSE HITTING THE SWITCH ,THE OWNER.WE A TEAM"GARCIA CUSTOMS HOMEBOY.I'AM GONNA WEAR YOU OUT LIKE A STRIPPERS G-STRING
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 21 2007, 03:14 AM~8358474
> *HEY YOHNNY,YOHNNY,YOHNNY.I HEARD YOU HAD TO HOP A STYLISTICS CAR TO CLAIM A MANACHOS VICTORY.ONCE AGAIN YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF.I CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO SUPPOSEBLY BRAKE ME OFF.FUCK THAT,THIS TIME YOUR COMING TO ME BECAUSE THE LAST TIME I WENT TO YOUR SHOP ON JULY 3, YOU WERE SO SCARED THAT YOU AND ROOSTER  DIDN'T EVEN WANT TO BRING OUT NO CARS.AND FOR THE PEOPLE THAT DON'T BELIEVE ME,ITS ON VIDEO.BIG FISH VOL.10.WHAT HAPPENNED TO I DON'T BACKDOWN FROM NOBODY,STOP SHAKING IN YOUR BOOTS ,LIKE I SAID IT BEFORE,YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME.BY THE WAY MAKE SURE TO BUY BIG FISH VOL.9 WHEN I WORE JOHNNY ASS OUT.MAKE SURE YOU SEE WHOSE HITTING THE SWITCH ,THE OWNER.WE A TEAM"GARCIA CUSTOMS HOMEBOY.I'AM GONNA WEAR YOU OUT LIKE A STRIPPERS G-STRING
> *


come on chicken little you aint no competition 2 me i served garcia customs hottest car lastnight so definately your out the way with you 72 inches :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: thats not gonna do it 4 me like i said lastnight garcia customs cant see me so dont waist your time on embaracing yourself trying 2 go against me cause i will break you off like i did happy lastnight


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

i rather drive 2 darryls house its far but atleast its some kind of competition cause garcia customs is out of the way not in my category you guys are in the 75inches and under thats lay and play 2 me im in the 85 inches plus category :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 21 2007, 03:14 AM~8358474
> *HEY YOHNNY,YOHNNY,YOHNNY.I HEARD YOU HAD TO HOP A STYLISTICS CAR TO CLAIM A MANIACOS VICTORY.ONCE AGAIN YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF.I CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO SUPPOSEBLY BRAKE ME OFF.FUCK THAT,THIS TIME YOUR COMING TO ME BECAUSE THE LAST TIME I WENT TO YOUR SHOP ON JULY 3, YOU WERE SO SCARED THAT YOU AND ROOSTER  DIDN'T EVEN WANT TO BRING OUT NO CARS.AND FOR THE PEOPLE THAT DON'T BELIEVE ME,ITS ON VIDEO.BIG FISH VOL.10.WHAT HAPPENNED TO I DON'T BACKDOWN FROM NOBODY,STOP SHAKING IN YOUR BOOTS ,LIKE I SAID IT BEFORE,YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME.BY THE WAY MAKE SURE TO BUY BIG FISH VOL.9 WHEN I WORE JOHNNY ASS OUT.MAKE SURE YOU SEE WHOSE HITTING THE SWITCH ,THE OWNER.WE A TEAM"GARCIA CUSTOMS HOMEBOY.I'AM GONNA WEAR YOU OUT LIKE A STRIPPERS G-STRING
> *


YOUR JUST BUT HURT CAUSE CAUSE YOUR MENTOR GOT SERVED AND OF COURSE BY YOU BEING HIS PROTOGE YOU GOTTA DEFEND HIM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

YOU JUST DONT GET THE POINT YOU CANT SEE ME GET OVER IT :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 21 2007, 09:00 AM~8358588
> *YOU JUST DONT GET THE POINT YOU CANT SEE ME GET OVER IT  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 21 2007, 07:55 AM~8358570
> *i rather drive 2 darryls house its far but atleast its some kind of competition  cause garcia customs is out of the way not in my category you guys are in the 75inches and under thats lay and play 2 me im in the 85 inches plus category :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


wheres ur car always hopping somoe elses car u sorry ass U CRY TOO MUCH!!! IS JUST A GAME TO ME :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: I TOLD U DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 20 2007, 11:31 PM~8357846
> *i told you happy you cant see me you aint even in my category with those sorry ass 75 inches you did tonight what a waste of my time keep it coming and ima keep on busting your ass happy by the way truucha said he got a new shirt 4 you so you dont have 2 wear the same one 2 every house call :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


WHAT CATEGORY HOPPING OTHER PEOPLES CARS TRYING TO TAKE THERE CREDIT!!! I GIVE TERRY THAT WIN NOT MANIACOS AT LEAST ROOSTER AINT NO HATER LIKE HE SAID I PULL UP TO THE RULER AND SEE WHAT IT DO UN LIKE U WALK AWAY FROM IT LIKE A LITTLE HATER U ARE MUMBLELING SHIT!!!ROOSTER IS A GOOD SPORT U GOT TO WORK ON THAT!!! FACE IT UR GETTING TO MUCH COMPETITION THERE NOT JUST TALKING ABOUT LOCOS FOR LIFE ANYMORE U GOT D&J GARCIA CUSTOMS HYDRAULICS COMING OUT OF EVERYBODYS MOUTH!!! FOR THE RECORD I LOST YESTURDAY!!! I COULD TAKE A LOSS UN LIKKE SOME CRYBABYS OUT THERE U KNOW WHO U ARE!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 21 2007, 07:55 AM~8358570
> *i rather drive 2 darryls house its far but atleast its some kind of competition  cause garcia customs is out of the way not in my category you guys are in the 75inches and under thats lay and play 2 me im in the 85 inches plus category :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


WITH WHAT CAR NOT URS!!! :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Jul 20 2007, 11:09 PM~8357756
> *HE DIDNT SHOW UP CAUSE HE GOT SERVED BY LOCOS 4 LIFE I TOLD YOU GUYS HE WAS GONNA GET SERVED QUE NO HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAAHAHAHHAHAHA 75 INCHES AINT GONNA DO IT 4 US :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


JOKER SHUT UR ASS UP WITH UR TURNTABLE CAR HITTING 25 INCHES!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 20 2007, 09:53 PM~8357318
> *CRAPPY WAS A NO SHOW TO SANTANA :0
> *


IM SORRY GUYS I WAS GETTING SERVE by terry from styalistics car!!!! not by jojohnys car!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Jul 20 2007, 11:16 PM~8357789
> *YES YES GARCIA CUSTOMS GOT THERE ASS BUSTED BY LOCOS 4 LIFE WHAT HAPPEN 2 ALL THAT SHIT YOU WHERE TALKING I THOUGHT YOU WHERE GONNA BREAK MY BOY JOHNY  OFF TONIGHT I KNEW YOU DIDNT HAVE IT IN YOU 2 BUST MY BOYS ASS YOU DEFEND YOURSELF BETTER BY NOT WOOFING SO MUCH SHIT SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU BARK UP THE WRONG TREE :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: NEXT TIME YOU SEE LOCOS 4 LIFE DO THI
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: too bad its ur boys putting in work not u :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

IT SEEMS LIKE THE BIG BAD MANIACOS DID IT AGAIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 04:54 AM~8358717
> *WITH WHAT CAR NOT URS!!! :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


EXCUSES ARE 4 BITCHES I BUILT THE CAR DUMB FUCK


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 04:55 AM~8358721
> *JOKER SHUT UR ASS UP WITH UR TURNTABLE CAR HITTING 25 INCHES!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT IS WHAT IT IS YOU GOT SERVED NO EXCUSES HATER


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 21 2007, 05:22 AM~8358841
> *IT SEEMS LIKE THE BIG BAD MANIACOS DID IT AGAIN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN WE ARE :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 04:57 AM~8358730
> *IM SORRY GUYS I WAS GETTING SERVE by terry from styalistics car!!!! not by jojohnys car!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LIKE TERRY SAID A LOCOS 4 LIFE CAR 4RM STYLISTICS AND MY SHOP TOOK THAT WIN I NEVER SAID MY CLUB DID BUT ROOSTER SERVED YOU SO MY CLUB TOOK A WIN AND WHATS SO CUSTOM ABOUT YOUR BACKYARD IT SHOULD BE NAMED GARCIA BACKYARD BOOGIE CUSTOMS :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 04:57 AM~8358730
> *IM SORRY GUYS I WAS GETTING SERVE by terry from styalistics car!!!! not by jojohnys car!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LEARN HOW 2 SPELL DUMB ASS I CAN TELL YOU NEVER WENT TO SCHOOL SO IF YOU CANT SPELL THAN THAT MEANS YOU DONT KNOW YOUR MATH SO ALL YOU CAN ONLY COUNT TO 75 THATS WHY YOUR CARS DONT GET PAST THAT ILLITERATE DUMB FUCK :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 04:55 AM~8358721
> *JOKER SHUT UR ASS UP WITH UR TURNTABLE CAR HITTING 25 INCHES!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *










YOU MEAN THIS CAR I BUILT THIS CAR 2 DO ATLEAST 2 DO 55 60 INCHES YOU BUILD CARS 2 DO 100 INCHES PLUS AND GET STUCK @ 75 INCHES SO GET OF THE SUBJECT WITH THE CUTLASS


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jul 21 2007, 06:24 AM~8359040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP THATS THE NAME TAKING THE FAME LOCOS 4 LIFE #1


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 04:53 AM~8358713
> *WHAT CATEGORY HOPPING OTHER PEOPLES CARS TRYING TO TAKE THERE CREDIT!!! I GIVE TERRY THAT WIN NOT MANIACOS AT LEAST ROOSTER AINT NO HATER LIKE HE SAID I PULL UP TO THE RULER AND SEE WHAT IT DO UN LIKE U WALK AWAY FROM IT LIKE A LITTLE HATER U ARE MUMBLELING SHIT!!!ROOSTER IS A  GOOD SPORT U GOT TO WORK ON THAT!!! FACE IT UR GETTING TO MUCH COMPETITION  THERE NOT JUST TALKING ABOUT LOCOS FOR LIFE ANYMORE U GOT D&J GARCIA CUSTOMS HYDRAULICS COMING OUT OF EVERYBODYS MOUTH!!! FOR THE RECORD I LOST YESTURDAY!!! I COULD TAKE A LOSS UN LIKKE SOME CRYBABYS OUT THERE U KNOW WHO U ARE!!!
> *


seems 2 me like you have darryls nuts on your chin cause you are on his dick 2 hard get of his dick and hop him or you hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: of him stay on his dick maybe he will give you the recipe


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 21 2007, 09:44 AM~8358913
> *EXCUSES ARE 4 BITCHES I BUILT THE CAR DUMB FUCK
> *


hey johnny shut the fuck up u two face motherfucker!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 21 2007, 11:13 AM~8359229
> *seems 2 me like you have darryls nuts on your chin cause you are on his dick 2 hard  get of his dick and hop him or you  : of him stay on his dick maybe he will give you the recipe
> *


u brave over the internet u never say shit when we out there al u ever say is 75 u little bitch u!! :0 :0 i hope u dont start running from me like u did with spike!! :0 :0 enough said fuck the internet shit be ready my 75 inches might get a little higher 76 inches dont get it fuck up either!!! :0 :0 :twak: :twak: :twak: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 21 2007, 07:55 AM~8358570
> *i rather drive 2 darryls house its far but atleast its some kind of competition  cause garcia customs is out of the way not in my category you guys are in the 75inches and under thats lay and play 2 me im in the 85 inches plus category :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

maan homie!! i just want my shit to hit 24 inches.. can i get some love???? :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 21 2007, 08:14 AM~8358474
> *HEY YOHNNY,YOHNNY,YOHNNY.I HEARD YOU HAD TO HOP A STYLISTICS CAR TO CLAIM A MANACHOS VICTORY.ONCE AGAIN YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF.I CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO SUPPOSEBLY BRAKE ME OFF.FUCK THAT,THIS TIME YOUR COMING TO ME BECAUSE THE LAST TIME I WENT TO YOUR SHOP ON JULY 3, YOU WERE SO SCARED THAT YOU AND ROOSTER  DIDN'T EVEN WANT TO BRING OUT NO CARS.AND FOR THE PEOPLE THAT DON'T BELIEVE ME,ITS ON VIDEO.BIG FISH VOL.10.WHAT HAPPENNED TO I DON'T BACKDOWN FROM NOBODY,STOP SHAKING IN YOUR BOOTS ,LIKE I SAID IT BEFORE,YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME.BY THE WAY MAKE SURE TO BUY BIG FISH VOL.9 WHEN I WORE JOHNNY ASS OUT.MAKE SURE YOU SEE WHOSE HITTING THE SWITCH ,THE OWNER.WE A TEAM"GARCIA CUSTOMS HOMEBOY.I'AM GONNA WEAR YOU OUT LIKE A STRIPPERS G-STRING
> *


MAN THERE YOU GO CRYING AGAIN HOMIE... YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF MAN TALKING ALL THAT SHIT WHEN YOU HAVE HAPPY HITTING YOUR SWITCH THATS LIKE HIM JAKING YOU OFF HOMIE IN VOLUME 9 AND 10 AND ALSO IT SHOWS YOUR CAR BREAKING AND COMING BACK WITH EXCUSES....OHHH AND THE ONLY G-STRING GETTING WORE OUT IS YOURS AND HAPPYS :0 NOW I KNOW WHY THEY CALL YOU GOOD TIMERS :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 21 2007, 08:20 AM~8358495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 09:41 AM~8358688
> *wheres ur car always hopping somoe elses car u sorry ass  U CRY TOO MUCH!!! IS JUST A GAME TO ME :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: I TOLD U DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL!!!!
> *


THATS WHY YOU CAN'T TAKE A LOSS......AND YOUR GAME IS OVER GO BACK TO YOUR BACK YARD HOMIE AND TRY AGAIN :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 09:53 AM~8358713
> *WHAT CATEGORY HOPPING OTHER PEOPLES CARS TRYING TO TAKE THERE CREDIT!!! I GIVE TERRY THAT WIN NOT MANIACOS AT LEAST ROOSTER AINT NO HATER LIKE HE SAID I PULL UP TO THE RULER AND SEE WHAT IT DO UN LIKE U WALK AWAY FROM IT LIKE A LITTLE HATER U ARE MUMBLELING SHIT!!!ROOSTER IS A  GOOD SPORT U GOT TO WORK ON THAT!!! FACE IT UR GETTING TO MUCH COMPETITION  THERE NOT JUST TALKING ABOUT LOCOS FOR LIFE ANYMORE U GOT D&J GARCIA CUSTOMS HYDRAULICS COMING OUT OF EVERYBODYS MOUTH!!! FOR THE RECORD I LOST YESTURDAY!!! I COULD TAKE A LOSS UN LIKKE SOME CRYBABYS OUT THERE U KNOW WHO U ARE!!!
> *


THATS WHY YOU ALWAYS HOP ALEX'S CAR LET HIM HIT HIS OWN SWITCH...AND THE ONLY THING COMING OUT OF PEOPLES MOUTHS IS YOU GUYS CAR BREAK TO MUCH.....OR CRASH INTO WALLS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jul 21 2007, 10:44 AM~8358913
> *EXCUSES ARE 4 BITCHES I BUILT THE CAR DUMB FUCK
> *


THIS IS JUST MY OPINION. IF ITS NOT JOHNIES CAR THEN WHY DO THEY SHOW UP TO HIS SHOP? THEY SHOULD CALL TERRY OR SKEET THEY ARE THE OWNERS


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 21 2007, 02:23 PM~8359760
> *THIS IS JUST MY OPINION. IF ITS NOT JOHNIES CAR THEN WHY DO THEY SHOW UP TO HIS SHOP? THEY SHOULD CALL TERRY OR SKEET THEY ARE THE OWNERS
> *


when you hop guys hop mike ds car the shut the fuck up and let him do the talking and hit his own switch cheerleader always talking about you building the car


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 12:47 PM~8359394
> *u brave over the internet u never say shit when we out there al u ever say is 75 u little bitch u!! :0  :0  i hope u dont start running from me like u did with spike!! :0  :0 enough said fuck the internet shit be ready my 75 inches might get a little higher 76 inches dont get it fuck up either!!!  :0  :0  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


wow i see you working with feelings happy you getting a lil bit 2 agressive with johnny i thought you said you didnt take shit personal like they say carilla es carilla el que se aguita pierde que no :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 21 2007, 02:23 PM~8359760
> *THIS IS JUST MY OPINION. IF ITS NOT JOHNIES CAR THEN WHY DO THEY SHOW UP TO HIS SHOP? THEY SHOULD CALL TERRY OR SKEET THEY ARE THE OWNERS
> *


dumb ass thats why its called a shop call 2 hop the cars that where built by the shop you rocket scientist :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 12:43 PM~8359375
> *hey johnny shut the fuck up u two face motherfucker!!! :0  :0
> *


i guess everybody is a 2 face motherfucker on here cause when this topic started it was about darryl calling you out remeber the topic name just us stop running 4rm me and you pull up @ the hop all buddy buddy and try 2 team up against johnny so i guess you and darryl are 2 facing it 2


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Jul 21 2007, 02:49 PM~8359868
> *i guess everybody is a 2 face motherfucker on here cause when this topic started it was about darryl calling you out remeber the topic name just us stop running 4rm me and you pull up @ the hop all buddy buddy and try 2 team up against johnny so i guess you and darryl are 2 facing it 2
> *


this bullshit is all a fucking mind game


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Jul 21 2007, 02:38 PM~8359820
> *when you hop guys hop mike ds car the shut the fuck up and let him do the talking and hit his own switch cheerleader always talking about you building the car
> *


TYPE IT IN SPANISH CAUSE WHAT YOU JUST TYPED IN DONT MAKE SENCE MAYBE MY EBONICS ARE FUCKED UP


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 21 2007, 01:08 PM~8359702
> *THATS WHY YOU CAN'T TAKE A LOSS......AND YOUR GAME IS OVER GO BACK TO YOUR BACK YARD HOMIE AND TRY AGAIN :0
> *


cheerleading>>... u talk alot ur like johnny u sure do bark alot for being a chihuaha... :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 21 2007, 02:51 PM~8359881
> *TYPE IT IN SPANISH CAUSE WHAT YOU JUST TYPED IN DONT MAKE SENCE MAYBE MY EBONICS ARE  FUCKED UP
> *


you understood me buy yourself follow me 2 america and you will learn more english wow you know how 2 spell ebonics you get an a+ 4that now learn how 2 multiply inches


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 02:53 PM~8359900
> *cheerleading>>... u talk alot ur like johnny u sure do bark alot for being a chihuaha... :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont bark homie i can stand up 4 my shit i just aint a 2 faced motherfucker


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Jul 21 2007, 01:42 PM~8359833
> *wow i see you working with feelings happy you getting a lil bit 2 agressive with johnny i thought you said you didnt take shit personal like they say carilla es carilla el que se aguita pierde que no :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


no me aguito compita... no ai pedo loco!!! ur boy is just a two face all the rest of u guys.... are firme ,,, :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Jul 21 2007, 02:56 PM~8359911
> *i dont bark homie i can stand up 4 my shit i just aint a 2 faced motherfucker
> *


STOP CHEELEADING DO YOU GOT A CAR WE COULD HOP BECAUSE THIS AINT ABOUT YOU EITHER JOHNIE KNOWS WERE I LIVE I GOT THREE CARS IN MY BACK YARD YOU COULD NOSE UP TO


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2007, 02:53 PM~8359900
> *cheerleading>>... u talk alot ur like johnny u sure do bark alot for being a chihuaha... :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


A HOMIE MY BARK COMES WITH A BITE AS FOR A CHIHUAHA MORE LIKE A ROTTWIELER  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NICE TRY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THIS IS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT!!!
LIKE I SAID BEFORE EVERYONE TALKS ALL THIS SHIT THEN WHEN WE MEET AT A PICNIC OR SHOW EVERYONE EVERYONE IS ALL COOL AND SHIT.FOR ME I GIVE MAD PROPS TO ALL THE HOPPERS OUT THERE FROM ANY CAR CLUB.( WELL EXCEPT THE CLUB HOPPERS CAUSE YOUR OWN CAR CLUB WONT RESPECT YOU,WHAT MAKES YOU THINK ANYONE ELSE WILL :nono: :nono: )OTHER THAN THAT EL QUE SE AGUITE PIERDE Y VIVAN LOS MANIACOS,STILL PUTTING IT DOWN!!!! AND IM STILL WAITING FOR YOU OLD MAN OR ANY SINGLE PUMP THAT DONT GET STUCK!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Jul 21 2007, 01:56 PM~8359911
> *i dont bark homie i can stand up 4 my shit i just aint a 2 faced motherfucker
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 21 2007, 02:09 PM~8359951
> *A HOMIE MY BARK COMES WITH A BITE AS FOR A CHIHUAHA MORE LIKE A ROTTWIELER   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NICE TRY HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

some more hopping tonight


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

happy get ready for these fools for tonight


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 21 2007, 03:20 PM~8359996
> *happy get ready for these fools for tonight
> *


 :biggrin: A QUE ONDA W1TH MY CAR WHAT HAPPEND ???????????????? :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 21 2007, 03:21 PM~8359999
> *:biggrin: A QUE ONDA W1TH MY CAR WHAT HAPPEND ???????????????? :0
> *


not much seting in the back :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 21 2007, 03:22 PM~8360003
> *not much seting in the back  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 WHYYYYY :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 21 2007, 03:25 PM~8360016
> *:0  :0 WHYYYYY :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


becuse your not a hopper :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 21 2007, 03:25 PM~8360020
> *becuse your not a hopper :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 BECAUSE YOU DONT F1N1SH MY SH1T :biggrin: OH AND YOUR NAME IS ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 21 2007, 03:27 PM~8360025
> *:0
> :0  :0 BECAUSE YOU DONT F1N1SH MY SH1T :biggrin: OH AND YOUR NAME IS ON IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 TONIGHT I WILL TACK IT OUT A HOP IT WITH THESE FOOLS AND YOU WONT BE HERE TO SEE IT HA HA HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 21 2007, 03:28 PM~8360033
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  TONIGHT I WILL TACK IT OUT A HOP IT WITH THESE FOOLS  AND YOU WONT BE HERE TO SEE IT  HA HA HA HA  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: SURREE :angry:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 21 2007, 03:07 PM~8359945
> *STOP CHEELEADING DO YOU GOT A CAR WE COULD HOP BECAUSE THIS AINT ABOUT YOU EITHER JOHNIE KNOWS WERE I LIVE I GOT THREE CARS IN MY BACK YARD YOU COULD NOSE UP TO
> *


if you have 3 cars in the back why you dont bring them out i aint no fucking cheerleader i got a street car


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 21 2007, 03:33 PM~8360055
> *:angry: SURREE :angry:
> *


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 21 2007, 03:35 PM~8360063
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Jul 21 2007, 03:34 PM~8360059
> *if you have 3 cars in the back why you dont bring them out i aint no fucking cheerleader i got a street car
> *


WELL THIS TOPIC IS FOR PEOPLE WITH HOPPERS GO TO CRUSING NIGTH TOPICS


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jul 19 2007, 08:12 PM~8349694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like them super duper hoppers, but I like the streets hoppers better. Wake up in the morning Jump in your car, hit the freeway and ride til' the sun goes down. Steady dippin' and steady servin'. BUT THIS AIN'T THAT TOPIC. THIS IS FOR ALL THE DUDES TRYING TO JUMP UP AND TOUCH THE SKY!


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SO WHERE'S THE HOP 2 NITE???


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 21 2007, 02:13 PM~8359968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THIS IS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT!!!
> LIKE I SAID BEFORE EVERYONE TALKS ALL THIS SHIT THEN WHEN WE MEET AT A PICNIC OR SHOW EVERYONE EVERYONE IS ALL COOL AND SHIT.FOR ME I GIVE MAD PROPS TO ALL THE HOPPERS OUT THERE FROM ANY CAR CLUB.( WELL EXCEPT THE CLUB HOPPERS CAUSE YOUR OWN CAR CLUB WONT RESPECT YOU,WHAT MAKES YOU THINK ANYONE ELSE WILL :nono:  :nono: )OTHER THAN THAT EL QUE SE AGUITE PIERDE Y VIVAN LOS MANIACOS,STILL PUTTING IT DOWN!!!! AND IM STILL WAITING FOR YOU OLD MAN OR ANY SINGLE PUMP THAT DONT GET STUCK!!!!!!
> *


DOES THAT MEAN YOU DONT RESPECT YOUR OWN CLUB MEMBERS EITHER CUZ THE MAJORITY OF YOUR CLUB MEMBERS IN THE BEGINING CAME FROM MAJESTICS ,1 WEEK THEY WAS ROLLING MAJESTICS PLAQUES AND THE NEXT WEEK THEY WAS ROLLING MANIACOS PLAQUES,,,,,,,,THATS A FACT,YOU CAN ASK RED ROOSTER HE CAN VARIFY,IF YOU NEED NAMES ,JUNIOR,BABY SPIKE RIP,, HIS BROTHERS,,,BLOCKHEAD STEVE(WHO ENDED UP BEING A RATA AND THATS WHY JUNIOR DONE HIS TIEMPO,PEEWEE,BUCK,AND THE LIST GOES ON,EVEN OTHER FOOLS BUT I WONT GET INTO THAT,,,,,,,,,AND AS FAR AS SPIKE GOES,HE LAID HIS PLAQUE DOWN OVER A YEAR AND A HALF BEFORE HE FLEW OURS,PROVEN FACTS,,,,,,,,,AND IM COOL WITH ALL MANIACOS,


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 21 2007, 06:57 PM~8360739
> *
> *


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 22 2007, 09:35 AM~8363358
> *:biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 22 2007, 09:47 AM~8363396
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


there a hop today


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 21 2007, 02:04 PM~8359689
> *MAN THERE YOU GO CRYING AGAIN HOMIE... YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF MAN TALKING ALL THAT SHIT WHEN YOU HAVE HAPPY HITTING YOUR SWITCH THATS LIKE HIM JAKING YOU OFF HOMIE IN VOLUME 9 AND 10 AND ALSO IT SHOWS YOUR CAR BREAKING AND COMING BACK WITH EXCUSES....OHHH AND THE ONLY G-STRING GETTING WORE OUT IS YOURS AND HAPPYS :0 NOW I KNOW WHY THEY CALL YOU GOOD TIMERS </span>:biggrin:
> *


HEY HEY HEY CALMADO LOCO AND THATS PALABRA


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES-L.A_@Jul 22 2007, 01:35 PM~8364529
> *HEY HEY HEY CALMADO LOCO AND THATS PALABRA
> *


SO WE SEE YOUR WORKING WITH FEELINGS


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 22 2007, 05:44 PM~8365891
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak: take that!!! :0


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

:0 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: thats my boy...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 22 2007, 07:07 PM~8366392
> *:0  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: thats my boy...
> *


and those are my nutzz get off them!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 22 2007, 08:51 PM~8367296
> *and those are my nutzz get off them!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your the one sitting on the tip of my dick........ :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

ANYWAYS JUST GOT BACK FROM THE HOP... AND MANIACOS PUTTING IT DOWN AGAIN....JOHNNY HITTING 87 AND PINKY PUTTING IT DOWN HITTING 75 WITH A SINGLE TOO....OHHHH WE CAN'T FOGET ABOUT 2 FACE "D" HITTING A RECORD OF ALL CHIPPERS AT 55' :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN HOMIE YOU DOING BAD IF I WERE YOU I WOULD JUST GIVE IT UP BRO...JUST MY 2 CENTS HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 22 2007, 06:54 PM~8366294
> *:twak:  take that!!! :0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 03:45 AM~8369078
> *:twak:
> *


WHATS UP JOEY :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 23 2007, 09:47 AM~8370433
> *WHATS UP JOEY :wave:
> *


whats up :wave: :wave:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

YES SIR!!!!!!! MANIACOS PUT IT DOWN AGAIN.NO SURPRISE  ALL THE DOUBLE PUMPS THEY BROUGHT OUT LAST NIGHT ESPECIALLY DARYLS, COMMON NOW IF YOU CANT BEAT A MANIACO SINGLE WHAT MAKES YOU THINK YOU CAN BEAT JOHNNIE WITH A DOUBLE? AND SOME DOUBLES GETTING STUCK AT 68?COMMON NOW STEP YOUR GAME UP LIKE JOHNNIE SAID.ANYWAYS IM STILL CALLING ANY SINGLE PUMP OUT FOR THE NEXT WEEK CAUSE AFTER THAT IM JUST GOING TO DOUBLE PUMP MY SHIT AND GO AFTER DOUBLES CAUSE THEIR AINT NO SINGLES OUT THEIR THAT CAN FAZE MY CLUB!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:MANIACOS#1


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 23 2007, 09:07 AM~8369760
> *
> *


GODDAMN!! HOMIE I LIKE YOUR AVATAR PIC :worship:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 23 2007, 09:23 AM~8370659
> *YES SIR!!!!!!! MANIACOS PUT IT DOWN AGAIN.NO SURPRISE  ALL THE DOUBLE PUMPS THEY BROUGHT OUT LAST NIGHT ESPECIALLY DARYLS, COMMON NOW IF YOU CANT BEAT A MANIACO SINGLE WHAT MAKES YOU THINK YOU CAN BEAT JOHNNIE WITH A DOUBLE? AND SOME DOUBLES GETTING STUCK AT 68?COMMON NOW STEP YOUR GAME UP LIKE JOHNNIE SAID.ANYWAYS IM STILL CALLING ANY SINGLE PUMP OUT FOR THE NEXT WEEK CAUSE AFTER THAT IM JUST GOING TO DOUBLE PUMP MY SHIT AND GO AFTER DOUBLES CAUSE THEIR AINT NO SINGLES OUT THEIR THAT CAN FAZE MY CLUB!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:MANIACOS#1
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 75''


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

MAN NEED MORE HOPPER OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 11:31 AM~8370731
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 75''
> *


WHAT UP DARYL? :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 23 2007, 09:23 AM~8370659
> *YES SIR!!!!!!! MANIACOS PUT IT DOWN AGAIN.NO SURPRISE  ALL THE DOUBLE PUMPS THEY BROUGHT OUT LAST NIGHT ESPECIALLY DARYLS, COMMON NOW IF YOU CANT BEAT A MANIACO SINGLE WHAT MAKES YOU THINK YOU CAN BEAT JOHNNIE WITH A DOUBLE? AND SOME DOUBLES GETTING STUCK AT 68?COMMON NOW STEP YOUR GAME UP LIKE JOHNNIE SAID.ANYWAYS IM STILL CALLING ANY SINGLE PUMP OUT FOR THE NEXT WEEK CAUSE AFTER THAT IM JUST GOING TO DOUBLE PUMP MY SHIT AND GO AFTER DOUBLES CAUSE THEIR AINT NO SINGLES OUT THEIR THAT CAN FAZE MY CLUB!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:MANIACOS#1
> *



did johnnie bring his car out or no let me no cheerleader ? and your club was sucking the junck listics dick because you car could not do over 74" :0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

WHAT UP SPIKE :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 23 2007, 09:36 AM~8370758
> *WHAT UP DARYL? :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 12:37 PM~8370771
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WHAT'S UP YOUNG BUCK... YALL YOUNGSTAS STILL PUTTIN IT DOWN?! LIKE YA STYLE :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 22 2007, 10:23 PM~8368475
> *ANYWAYS JUST GOT BACK FROM THE HOP... AND MANIACOS PUTTING IT DOWN AGAIN....JOHNNY HITTING 87 AND PINKY PUTTING IT DOWN HITTING 75 WITH A SINGLE TOO....OHHHH WE CAN'T FOGET ABOUT 2 FACE "D" HITTING A RECORD OF ALL CHIPPERS AT 55' :roflmao:  :roflmao: MAN HOMIE YOU DOING BAD IF I WERE YOU I WOULD JUST GIVE IT UP BRO...JUST MY 2 CENTS HOMIE
> *


posting on a fake name must be a cheerleading lame :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 23 2007, 09:39 AM~8370788
> *WHAT'S UP YOUNG BUCK... YALL YOUNGSTAS STILL PUTTIN IT DOWN?!  LIKE YA STYLE :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 11:36 AM~8370763
> *did johnnie bring his car out or no let me no cheerleader ? and your club was sucking the junck listics dick because you car could not do over 74" :0
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!!!! STOP CRYING!!!!!! IVE BEEN DOING 75 @ANY SHOW I GO TO ACTUALLY EVEN IF I DID DO 70 ITS STILL WAY OVER THE 55 YOU DID LAST NIGHT :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin: i guess the only reason that people are mad at me is because i left but the truth of the matter is if you want to get technicle then why is it that i was the only one bringing out cars and only that but why would i want to be in a club that has no unity..so what's the point prove look at all the videos only my cars are in there not another club with one of your shirts so respect me or not the proof is in the actions :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 23 2007, 10:41 AM~8370804
> *:biggrin: i guess the only reason that people are mad at me is because i left but the truth of the matter is if you want to get technicle then why is it that i was the only one bringing out cars  and only that but why would i want to be in a club that has no unity..so what's the point prove look at all the videos  only my cars are in there not another club with one of your shirts  so respect me or not the proof is in the actions :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 09:40 AM~8370795
> *:uh:
> *


joe did 80+ and they said he did 75" what some **** :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 10:44 AM~8370820
> *joe did 80+ and they said he did 75" what some ****  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


YES SIR THEY DID ME BAD :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 23 2007, 09:40 AM~8370800
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!!!! STOP CRYING!!!!!! IVE BEEN DOING 75 @ANY SHOW I GO TO ACTUALLY EVEN IF I DID DO 70 ITS STILL WAY OVER THE 55 YOU DID LAST NIGHT :0
> *


my shit broke and you did not and thats all you did :thumbsdown: you still doing the same shit you did 5yrs ago :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 23 2007, 09:41 AM~8370804
> *:biggrin: i guess the only reason that people are mad at me is because i left but the truth of the matter is if you want to get technicle then why is it that i was the only one bringing out cars  and only that but why would i want to be in a club that has no unity..so what's the point prove look at all the videos  only my cars are in there not another club with one of your shirts  so respect me or not the proof is in the actions :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 10:47 AM~8370847
> *my shit broke and you did not and thats all you did  :thumbsdown: you still doing the same shit you did 5yrs ago  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

BIG D YOU GO HOP TONIGHT AND SHOW THEM THAT YOU CAN DO IT CHIPING D YOU CAN DO IT????????????????????????????????????????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 23 2007, 09:40 AM~8370800
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!!!! STOP CRYING!!!!!! IVE BEEN DOING 75 @ANY SHOW I GO TO ACTUALLY EVEN IF I DID DO 70 ITS STILL WAY OVER THE 55 YOU DID LAST NIGHT :0
> *


my single did 81 at the last car show i did not see you at azusa so kiss my ass :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 10:53 AM~8370880
> *my  single did 81 at the last car show i did not see you at azusa so kiss my ass :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN D YOU ON A RAM PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 23 2007, 11:41 AM~8370804
> *:biggrin: i guess the only reason that people are mad at me is because i left but the truth of the matter is if you want to get technicle then why is it that i was the only one bringing out cars  and only that but why would i want to be in a club that has no unity..so what's the point prove look at all the videos  only my cars are in there not another club with one of your shirts  so respect me or not the proof is in the actions :biggrin:
> *


OKKK? I DONT RECALL YOU BEING THE ONLY 1 WITH A CAR BACK THEN.WE BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR YEARS.IVE HAD A COUPLE OF RAGS AND HARD TOPS AND HOPPERS SINCE I JOINED THE CLUB,LIKE ANYONE ELSE IN IT.AND AINT NO 1 MAD OR HATTING ON YOU SPIKE,BUT YOU STARTED TALKING SHIT ON MY BOY SO WE HAVE TO SPEAK UP.DO YOUR THING BROTHER.WE HAVE PLENTY OF UNITY,WE JUST DONT ACT LIKE WERE THE ONLY ONES DOING THE DAMN THING.IF I DO IT OR JOHNNIE DOES IT OR ANYONE ELSE FROM THE CLUB WE DONT ACT LIKE WE MAKE THE CLUB,THE CLUB HAS BEEN DOING IT FOR YEARS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 09:48 AM~8370857
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


they dont want 2 hopp they want 2 talk shit thas all dont trip


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 11:47 AM~8370847
> *my shit broke and you did not and thats all you did  :thumbsdown: you still doing the same shit you did 5yrs ago  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH PROBABLY, BUT IM STILL WAITING FOR A SINGLE PUMP TO MAKE ME RETIRE REDRUM,ANYWAYS ILL LEAVE IT A SINGLE FOR ANOTHER WEEK AFTER THAT ILL MAKE IT A DOUBLE TO GO AFTER ANYYYY JUNK YOU BUILD


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 23 2007, 09:54 AM~8370890
> *OKKK? I DONT RECALL YOU BEING THE ONLY 1 WITH A CAR BACK THEN.WE BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR YEARS.IVE HAD A COUPLE OF RAGS AND HARD TOPS AND HOPPERS SINCE I JOINED THE CLUB,LIKE ANYONE ELSE IN IT.AND AINT NO 1 MAD OR HATTING ON YOU SPIKE,BUT YOU STARTED TALKING SHIT ON MY BOY SO WE HAVE TO SPEAK UP.DO YOUR THING BROTHER.WE HAVE PLENTY OF UNITY,WE JUST DONT ACT LIKE WERE THE ONLY ONES DOING THE DAMN THING.IF I DO IT OR JOHNNIE DOES IT OR ANYONE ELSE FROM THE CLUB WE DONT ACT LIKE WE MAKE THE CLUB,THE CLUB HAS BEEN DOING IT FOR YEARS
> *


so its just you and johnnie from the club or what ? because you keep sucking johhnnies dick where is johnnie at can he speak or what :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 23 2007, 11:01 AM~8370930
> *YEAH PROBABLY, BUT IM STILL WAITING FOR A SINGLE PUMP TO MAKE ME RETIRE REDRUM,ANYWAYS ILL LEAVE IT A SINGLE FOR ANOTHER WEEK AFTER THAT ILL MAKE IT A DOUBLE TO GO AFTER ANYYYY JUNK YOU BUILD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 23 2007, 10:01 AM~8370930
> *YEAH PROBABLY, BUT IM STILL WAITING FOR A SINGLE PUMP TO MAKE ME RETIRE REDRUM,ANYWAYS ILL LEAVE IT A SINGLE FOR ANOTHER WEEK AFTER THAT ILL MAKE IT A DOUBLE TO GO AFTER ANYYYY JUNK YOU BUILD
> *


you cry 2 much im out cheerleader keep your 72" and kiss my ass


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 12:01 PM~8370931
> *so its just you and johnnie from the club or what ? because you keep sucking johhnnies dick where is johnnie at can he speak or what  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHA I DONT SUCK ANY DICK LIKE YOU DO,STOP CRYING AND BRING ANY SINGLE TO ME OR TAKE YOUR JUNK TO JOHHNIE HELL BRAKE YOU OFF! WAIT A WEEK AND ILL CHANGE IT TO A DOUBLE JUST FOR YOU.YOU CANT MAKE A DOUBLE TO BEAT ME ALL YOU CAN BRING IS A DOUBLE BUT ANYWAYS GIVE ME TILL POMONA THIS WEEKEND ILL BREAK YOU OFF THEIR :twak:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

joeys hydraulics








joeys hydraulics whats up doggie :biggrin: 








Johnny lokos4life








doing 85"plus








chippen "d" doing 55

heres some pictures i took last night at the hop sorry pinky i got there to late homie


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 10:54 AM~8370889
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MAN D YOU ON A RAM PAGE :biggrin:
> *


YUP HE WAS ON A GOOD ONE MAN..... :biggrin: WHATS UP CHIPPN"D" DID YOU GET YOUR G-STRING OUT A KNOT :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:cheesy: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 23 2007, 12:06 PM~8371412
> *YUP HE WAS ON A GOOD ONE MAN..... :biggrin: WHATS UP CHIPPN"D" DID YOU GET YOUR G-STRING OUT A KNOT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn whats up with the inches


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:0 THATS MY GIRL  J/K




> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 23 2007, 10:24 AM~8370668
> *GODDAMN!! HOMIE I LIKE YOUR AVATAR PIC :worship:
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 23 2007, 02:28 PM~8372475
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn whats up with the inches
> *


I KNOW HOMIE PICTURES DON'T LIE :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 23 2007, 02:43 PM~8372582
> *I KNOW HOMIE PICTURES DON'T LIE :0
> *


AND ALL THE CARS ARE FALIING BACK DOWN


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 23 2007, 02:47 PM~8372607
> *AND ALL THE CARS ARE FALIING BACK DOWN
> *


SO WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 23 2007, 10:57 AM~8371346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats with the car broke not on the back bumper


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 23 2007, 11:06 AM~8371412
> *YUP HE WAS ON A GOOD ONE MAN..... :biggrin: WHATS UP CHIPPN"D" DID YOU GET YOUR G-STRING OUT A KNOT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 03:25 PM~8372860
> *:around:  :around:  :around:
> *


de were you at pick up phone


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 02:26 PM~8372866
> *de were you at pick up phone
> *


ok im out :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 23 2007, 11:57 AM~8371346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not the right inch on my car it dose 80+ inch


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 03:21 PM~8372840
> *yea thats with the car broke not on the back bumper
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

:0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 09:39 PM~8376083
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 all that ass, and only doing 68 :twak: push em back :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

GANSTA EDITION I SEE YOU :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jul 23 2007, 11:01 AM~8370930
> *YEAH PROBABLY, BUT IM STILL WAITING FOR A SINGLE PUMP TO MAKE ME RETIRE REDRUM,ANYWAYS ILL LEAVE IT A SINGLE FOR ANOTHER WEEK AFTER THAT ILL MAKE IT A DOUBLE TO GO AFTER ANYYYY JUNK YOU BUILD
> *




  wait for me. i'll be out soon to retire that car :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 10:43 PM~8376578
> *GANSTA EDITION I SEE YOU :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP MY ***** SOOO-WOOOO, WHEN CAN I GET A HOP WITH THE BIG BOYS :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> :0  :0  :0  all that ass, and only doing 68 :twak: push em back  :biggrin:
> [/b]


YOU DONT HAVE A CAR ? DO YOU


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> WHATS UP MY ***** SOOO-WOOOO, WHEN CAN I GET A HOP WITH THE BIG BOYS :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: IM FIXING MY CAR :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 PINKY


> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 23 2007, 09:43 PM~8376579
> *   wait for me. i'll be out soon to retire that car :biggrin:
> *


 :0 PINKY


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 10:45 PM~8376596
> *YOU DONT HAVE A CAR ? DO YOU
> *


 :angry: :twak: BOY WHATCHA TALKIN BOUT SINGLE AND READY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> :angry:  :twak: BOY WHATCHA TALKIN BOUT SINGLE AND READY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CANT SEE THE PIC SHOW ME A CLOSE UP YOU MIGHT HIT 41"


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> :angry:  :twak: BOY WHATCHA TALKIN BOUT SINGLE AND READY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go back to sleep foo you cant see me :biggrin: even on a good day :biggrin: 68 look better


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> :0  :0  :0  all that ass, and only doing 68 :twak: push em back  :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> :angry:  :twak: BOY WHATCHA TALKIN BOUT SINGLE AND READY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE OLD MAN WILL BRAKE YOU OFF PULL THAT SHIT OUT AND LETS SEE WHAT IT DO :0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 10:53 PM~8376649
> *go back to sleep foo you cant see me  :biggrin:  even on a good day :biggrin:  68 look better
> *


FOOL YOU THE LAST PERSON THAT SHOULD BE ON HERE, "MY CAR DOES 80-85" FUCKIN CLOWN GET A REAL LOCK UP, ALL THAT ASS AND CHIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 09:53 PM~8376649
> *go back to sleep foo you cant see me  :biggrin:  even on a good day :biggrin:  68 look better
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> FOOL YOU THE LAST PERSON THAT SHOULD BE ON HERE, "MY CAR DOES 80-85" FUCKIN CLOWN GET A REAL LOCK UP, ALL THAT ASS AND CHIPPIN :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> FOOL YOU THE LAST PERSON THAT SHOULD BE ON HERE, "MY CAR DOES 80-85" FUCKIN CLOWN GET A REAL LOCK UP, ALL THAT ASS AND CHIPPIN :biggrin:
> [/b]












i dont see you out there you chiping out thats y you dont come out :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 10:54 PM~8376660
> *THE OLD MAN WILL BRAKE YOU OFF PULL THAT SHIT OUT AND LETS SEE WHAT IT DO  :0
> *


WE COULDNT HOP ANY WAY, THIS IS BUILT 4 THE STREET & THE FREEWAY, CLEAN AND CHROMED, FUCK THEM CHAINS


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 10:55 PM~8376671
> *:0
> :0
> *


YESTERDAY WAS YOUR GOOD DAY, 68 AND THEY GAVE YOU 1 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0


> WE COULDNT HOP ANY WAY, THIS IS BUILT 4 THE STREET & THE FREEWAY, CLEAN AND CHROMED, FUCK THEM CHAINS
> [/b]


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> YESTERDAY WAS YOUR GOOD DAY, 68 AND THEY GAVE YOU 1 :biggrin:
> [/b]











back bumper all day :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 10:58 PM~8376685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU FUCKIN CUMQWAT, YOU JUST SAID IT, I DONT COME OUT CHIPPIN , BUT YOU DO, AND THEY SHOULD HAVE MEASURED THE CAR, THE CAR DOING 98, BUT THE TIRES-68


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 11:01 PM~8376710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THAT ASS, TALL ASS LOCK UP, 68 ALL DAY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> ALL THAT ASS, TALL ASS LOCK UP, 68 ALL DAY
> [/b]


thats what you wont to hit on a good day is 68 im tack all fades  :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 10:52 PM~8376643
> *CANT SEE THE PIC SHOW ME A CLOSE UP YOU MIGHT HIT 41"
> *


I AINT GOT NO CLOSE UPS, ALL FROM THE CELL
































DARRELL YOU KNOW I GOTTA COME CLEAN


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 11:04 PM~8376734
> *thats what you wont to hit on a good day is 68 im tack all fades   :biggrin:
> *


:uh: *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT * :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: FUCKIN GOOOCH


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> :uh: *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT * :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: FUCKIN GOOOCH
> [/b]


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

LOOK AT BIG D DOING







 IT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 11:11 PM~8376778
> *:biggrin:
> *


ANGEL BOY, WHATS UP NEPHEW, I SEE YOU


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> I AINT GOT NO CLOSE UPS, ALL FROM THE CELL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A CHINA LET ME GET THAT INTERIOR SHOT I HEARD YOU HAD THAT CADI INT.. IN IT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 23 2007, 11:14 PM~8376799
> *A CHINA LET ME GET THAT INTERIOR SHOT I HEARD YOU HAD THAT CADI INT.. IN IT
> *


:wow:  








YOU KNOW I HAD TO DO IT THE RIGHT WAY, GOOD LOOKIN ON THE TIP


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 11:13 PM~8376793
> *LOOK AT BIG D DOING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 11:19 PM~8376815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A DARREL, JOEY IS POSTING FLICKS OF CARS WITH THE SAME LOCK UP DOING 75-80 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> A DARREL, JOEY IS POSTING FLICKS OF CARS WITH THE SAME LOCK UP DOING 75-80 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


I DONT THINK SO FOO GET OFF HERE YOU NOT A HOPPER YOUR A CHIPER :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 11:29 PM~8376854
> *I DONT THINK SO FOO GET OFF HERE YOU NOT A HOPPER YOUR A CHIPER :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


STOP IT SON, RADICAL LOCK UP, TRAILER CAR, DROPPED REAR SUSPESION, DOING 68 INCHES,* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOUR THE CHIPPER* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IM OUTTA HERE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> STOP IT SON, RADICAL LOCK UP, TRAILER CAR, DROPPED REAR SUSPESION, DOING 68 INCHES,* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOUR THE CHIPPER* :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IM OUTTA HERE
> [/b]


40 INCH LOCK UP DOING 25 INCHES HARD ON THE SWITCH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> STOP IT SON, RADICAL LOCK UP, TRAILER CAR, DROPPED REAR SUSPESION, DOING 68 INCHES,* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOUR THE CHIPPER* :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IM OUTTA HERE
> [/b]


THE WAGON RUN GOOD WE CAN RACE ANY TIME JUST BECUSE IT LOOKS FUN IT GOT HEAT UNDER THE HOOD V6 ALL DAY :biggrin: ON 13S 155


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 10:53 PM~8376649
> *go back to sleep foo you cant see me  :biggrin:  even on a good day :biggrin:  68 look better
> *


HE GOTS ALOT OF ASS TOO AND HES GOING TO DO MAYBE 35" ON A GOOD DAY DID YOU FORGET WHOS SPONSERING HIM


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> I AINT GOT NO CLOSE UPS, ALL FROM THE CELL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP CHINA? HOMIE THE CUTLASS IS LOOK'N REAL GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> FOOL YOU THE LAST PERSON THAT SHOULD BE ON HERE, "MY CAR DOES 80-85" FUCKIN CLOWN GET A REAL LOCK UP, ALL THAT ASS AND CHIPPIN :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :0


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 24 2007, 12:14 AM~8376799
> *A CHINA LET ME GET THAT INTERIOR SHOT I HEARD YOU HAD THAT CADI INT.. IN IT
> *


hey boy are you ever going to come out with a car or what cause you always cheering and no car you yaped about a chevy and a regal but no action


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jul 24 2007, 09:22 AM~8378616
> *hey boy are you ever going to come out with a car or what cause you always cheering and no car you yaped about a chevy and a regal but no action
> *


 :0 :0 :0 YOU PULLED HIS COVERS I DON'T THINK HE EVEN HAS A CAR :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jul 24 2007, 09:22 AM~8378616
> *hey boy are you ever going to come out with a car or what cause you always cheering and no car you yaped about a chevy and a regal but no action
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 24 2007, 08:29 AM~8378297
> *HE GOTS ALOT OF ASS TOO AND HES GOING TO DO MAYBE 35" ON A GOOD DAY DID YOU FORGET WHOS SPONSERING HIM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 24 2007, 10:28 AM~8378662
> *:0  :0  :0 YOU PULLED HIS COVERS I DON'T THINK HE EVEN HAS A CAR :0  :0
> *


oooooopppppppppppppppppssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss sorry angel


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> YOU FUCKIN CUMQWAT, YOU JUST SAID IT, I DONT COME OUT CHIPPIN , BUT YOU DO, AND THEY SHOULD HAVE MEASURED THE CAR, THE CAR DOING 98, BUT THE TIRES-68
> [/b]


hey china man let them know who really is your sponsor cause i heard D&J hydraulics hooked you up with a real pump not a bazzzoka bass tube


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jul 24 2007, 10:08 AM~8378976
> *hey china man let them know who really is your sponsor cause i heard D&J hydraulics hooked you up with a real pump not a bazzzoka bass tube
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNN LIKE THAT BUT THATS THE REAL POWER IN THAT PRO HOPPER PISTON I HOOKED HIM UP WITH :thumbsup:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 23 2007, 11:43 PM~8376579
> *   wait for me. i'll be out soon to retire that car :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SURE YOU WILL :ugh: :ugh: SORRY OLD MAN I THINK YOU SHOULD RETIRE YOUR CAR OR AT LEAST MAKE IT A DOUBLE SO I CAN HAVE SOME KIND OF COMPETITION


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 23 2007, 11:57 AM~8371346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT FEELS SO GOOD TO BE ON TOP


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 24 2007, 09:28 AM~8378662
> *:0  :0  :0 YOU PULLED HIS COVERS I DON'T THINK HE EVEN HAS A CAR :0  :0
> *


stfu you dont even have the balls to say who you are so dont try an call me out when your a bitch and cant even pull up,


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jul 24 2007, 09:22 AM~8378616
> *hey boy are you ever going to come out with a car or what cause you always cheering and no car you yaped about a chevy and a regal but no action
> *


oh ya,and start posting with your real screen name, jesse stop being a bitch and man up *** and you d&j but i only see d on the swith so whos cheering


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 24 2007, 03:51 PM~8381931
> *oh ya,and start posting with your real screen name, jesse stop being a bitch and man up *** and you d&j but i only see d on the swith so whos cheering
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 24 2007, 04:48 PM~8381911
> *stfu you dont even have the balls to say who you are so dont try an call me out when your a bitch and cant even pull up,
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I SEE HOMBOY GOT YOUR GSTRING IN A KNOT


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 24 2007, 05:20 PM~8382114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I SEE HOMBOY GOT YOUR GSTRING IN A KNOT
> *


HOW IS THAT? ITS JUST A HATER WHO HAS TO BE A BITCH AND HIDE BEHIND ANOTHER NAME SO FUCK WHO EVER IT IS. AND I DONT WEAR A GSTRING YOU DO I CAN DO WHAT EVER I WANT, I DONT HAVE TO ASK PERMISSION?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 24 2007, 05:33 PM~8382197
> *HOW IS THAT?  ITS JUST A HATER WHO HAS TO BE A BITCH AND HIDE BEHIND ANOTHER NAME SO FUCK WHO EVER IT IS. AND I DONT WEAR A GSTRING YOU DO I CAN DO WHAT EVER I WANT, I DONT HAVE TO ASK PERMISSION?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY...YOUR THE ONE ON CHECK MONDELON 2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
































MONDELON THE SECOND :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 no i say fuck love what about you!!!!!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jul 24 2007, 09:22 AM~8378616
> *hey boy are you ever going to come out with a car or what cause you always cheering and no car you yaped about a chevy and a regal but no action
> *


***** GO GET A NAME BEFORE YOU SPEAK MINE, YOU KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT ME THEN PULL UP TO THE BUMPER NEW BOOTY, YOU GOT ME CONFUSED SON, AINT NEVER TALKED ABOUT HOPPIN A REGAL OR CHEVY

JEFE-DE-JEFES 
post Today, 09:28 AM


shocked.gif shocked.gif shocked.gif YOU PULLED HIS COVERS I DON'T THINK HE EVEN HAS A CAR shocked.gif shocked.gif
AND WHO THE FUCK IS THIS CLOWN, YOUR BUNKY? MOVE ON KID, NAMES ARENT FREE, YOU GOTTA EARN IT ,WANNA BE JEFE


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 24 2007, 06:44 PM~8382793
> *:0  no i say fuck love what about you!!!!!!!
> *


i say fuck you!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> ***** GO GET A NAME BEFORE YOU SPEAK MINE, YOU KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT ME THEN PULL UP TO THE BUMPER NEW BOOTY, YOU GOT ME CONFUSED SON, AINT NEVER TALKED ABOUT HOPPIN A REGAL OR CHEVY
> 
> JEFE-DE-JEFES
> post Today, 09:28 AM
> ...


i got your jefe hanging. my names already earned. are u angel boys daddy or what, you move on trix are for kids :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 24 2007, 07:15 PM~8383100
> *i got your jefe hanging. my names already earned. are u angel boys daddy or what, you move on trix are for kids :biggrin:
> *


COME ON CLOWN, GO PLAY WITH "BABY SHIT" YOU KEEP SAYING MY NAME IM GOING TO EXPOSE YOURS, MR. WIRE WHEELS  YOU STILL WANNA PLAY,* ITS A REAL M THANG* HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> COME ON CLOWN, GO PLAY WITH "BABY SHIT" YOU KEEP SAYING MY NAME IM GOING TO EXPOSE YOURS, MR. WIRE WHEELS   YOU STILL WANNA PLAY,* ITS A REAL M THANG* HOMIE
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> COME ON CLOWN, GO PLAY WITH "BABY SHIT" YOU KEEP SAYING MY NAME IM GOING TO EXPOSE YOURS, MR. WIRE WHEELS   YOU STILL WANNA PLAY,* ITS A REAL M THANG* HOMIE
> [/b]


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> COME ON CLOWN, GO PLAY WITH "BABY SHIT" YOU KEEP SAYING MY NAME IM GOING TO EXPOSE YOURS, MR. WIRE WHEELS   YOU STILL WANNA PLAY,* ITS A REAL M THANG* HOMIE
> [/b]


LIKE THAT HOMIE...WRONG GUY BUT YOUR REAL CLOSE.... IM RELATED WE WILL LEAVE IT AT THAT  OH YAH YOUR RIGHT ITS A BIG "M" THANG.....


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 24 2007, 11:07 PM~8385057
> *LIKE THAT HOMIE...WRONG GUY BUT YOUR REAL CLOSE.... IM RELATED WE WILL LEAVE IT AT THAT  OH YAH YOUR RIGHT ITS A BIG "M" THANG.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Jul 24 2007, 03:01 PM~8381144
> *IT FEELS SO GOOD TO BE ON TOP
> *


THIS IS WEIRD FIRST YOU WANT DARRELL TO RIDE WITH YOU ON THE BACK OF YOUR HARLEY THEN NOW YOU WANT TO BE ON TOP THATS SOME WEIRD SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 24 2007, 04:51 PM~8381931
> *oh ya,and start posting with your real screen name, jesse stop being a bitch and man up *** and you d&j but i only see d on the swith so whos cheering
> *


FOOL IM HERE I ALREADY TOLD YOU COME TO MY HOUSE IM BREAK YOU OFF FUCK BABYSMACK ISTAND ON MY OWN FUCK WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT ITS GOING TO BE BUGSYS CUSTOMS WHEN YOU COME SERVE ME NOT D&J HYDRAULICS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 25 2007, 07:34 AM~8386369
> *FOOL IM HERE I ALREADY TOLD YOU COME TO MY HOUSE IM BREAK YOU OFF FUCK BABYSMACK ISTAND ON MY OWN FUCK WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT ITS GOING TO BE BUGSYS CUSTOMS WHEN YOU COME SERVE ME NOT D&J HYDRAULICS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

damn can i watch


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jul 25 2007, 10:12 AM~8387468
> *damn can i watch
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 25 2007, 07:34 AM~8386369
> *FOOL IM HERE I ALREADY TOLD YOU COME TO MY HOUSE IM BREAK YOU OFF FUCK BABYSMACK ISTAND ON MY OWN FUCK WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT ITS GOING TO BE BUGSYS CUSTOMS WHEN YOU COME SERVE ME NOT D&J HYDRAULICS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: The most hated, 81 RATWOOD


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

whud up happy :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 25 2007, 10:33 PM~8393373
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak: take that take that :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 25 2007, 10:41 PM~8393434
> *:twak:  take that take that :biggrin:
> *


you take
this :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :loco: :loco: :werd: :werd: :barf:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 25 2007, 11:36 PM~8393668
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SECON DAY HAS PASSED BY AND YOU STILL AINT AT MY DOOR WITH THE CHEVY YOU GOING TO BREAK ME OF WITH JUST LIKE EL JEFE SAID YO AINT GOT A CAR. MY BAD ITAKE THAT BACK CAUSE I REMEMBER THAT BIG JOHN JUST DID YOU A FRAME FOR A CHEVY SO THAT MEANS YOU PROBABLY CANT GET IT TO WORK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 26 2007, 07:24 AM~8394843
> *SECON DAY HAS PASSED BY AND YOU STILL AINT AT MY DOOR WITH THE CHEVY YOU GOING TO BREAK ME OF WITH JUST LIKE EL JEFE SAID YO AINT GOT A CAR. MY BAD ITAKE THAT BACK CAUSE I REMEMBER THAT BIG JOHN JUST DID YOU A FRAME FOR A CHEVY SO THAT MEANS YOU PROBABLY CANT GET IT TO WORK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 26 2007, 08:46 AM~8395366
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY JOEY HES SCARED HE DONT WANT NONE


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

damn .........jojo weres the pics?


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

TTT OH AND MANIACOS STILL #1,JUST MY 2 CENTS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 26 2007, 09:17 AM~8395559
> *HEY JOEY HES SCARED HE DONT WANT NONE
> *


that what it is :cheesy:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Jul 24 2007, 02:01 PM~8381144
> *IT FEELS SO GOOD TO BE ON TOP
> *


on top of my dick :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 11:43 AM~8396753
> *on top of my dick :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 10:43 AM~8396753
> *on top of my dick :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 10:43 AM~8396753
> *on top of my dick :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 01:36 PM~8397703
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 26 2007, 02:48 PM~8398377
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 11:43 AM~8396753
> *on top of my dick :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


can you tell hes a new booty he should of touhgt of what he was going to type


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 26 2007, 06:24 AM~8394843
> *SECON DAY HAS PASSED BY AND YOU STILL AINT AT MY DOOR WITH THE CHEVY YOU GOING TO BREAK ME OF WITH JUST LIKE EL JEFE SAID YO AINT GOT A CAR. MY BAD ITAKE THAT BACK CAUSE I REMEMBER THAT BIG JOHN JUST DID YOU A FRAME FOR A CHEVY SO THAT MEANS YOU PROBABLY CANT GET IT TO WORK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i think we should get some carne asada cooking at wait for his ass


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 26 2007, 03:15 PM~8399224
> *can you tell hes a new booty he should of touhgt of what he was going to type
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and he does not no what 2 do :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jul 26 2007, 03:17 PM~8399243
> *i think we should get some carne asada cooking at wait for his ass
> *


 :nono: :nono: he likes 2 suck dick he does not like food :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 25 2007, 01:17 PM~8389359
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 25 2007, 06:30 AM~8386342
> *THIS IS WEIRD FIRST YOU WANT DARRELL TO RIDE WITH YOU ON THE BACK OF YOUR HARLEY THEN NOW YOU WANT TO BE ON TOP THATS SOME WEIRD SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: must be a *** :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 04:30 PM~8399355
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: must be a ***  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


hes probably going to take his computer back to circuit city because he just found out people talk alot of shit he has logged in only once since his first reply :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 25 2007, 10:41 PM~8393434
> *:twak:  take that take that :biggrin:
> *


VEGAS BOY SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH :0


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jul 26 2007, 01:01 PM~8397446
> *:0  :0
> *


X WHATS UP YOU FAT FUCK WHERE IS THAT RAG 63 WITH THE LS SEATS? :0


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 04:30 PM~8399355
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: must be a ***  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YOUR CAR IS JUNK 45" STUCK


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 24 2007, 07:11 PM~8383052
> *i say fuck you!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


FINAL FANTACY CAR CLUB OR IS THIS SOME PUNK BITCH IN THE 909 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 04:26 PM~8399330
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 26 2007, 04:46 PM~8399479
> *hes probably going to take his computer back to circuit city because he just found out people talk alot of shit he has logged in only once since his first reply :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU SHOULD JUNK THAT CUT DOG THAT CAR IS TIRED GET A NEW ONE CALL BIG JOHN TWO BUILD A NEW ONE


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 26 2007, 05:00 PM~8399569
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JOE WHAT THE FUCK YOU BACK OR WHAT ? LAST TIME YOU WERE IN AZ YOU WAS CRYING LIKE A BITCH :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 05:05 PM~8399603
> *JOE WHAT THE FUCK YOU BACK OR WHAT ? LAST TIME YOU WERE IN AZ YOU WAS CRYING LIKE A BITCH :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


look foo whoand fuck are you talking all that shit get the fuck off the page and go play with your gijoes bitch :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 05:05 PM~8399603
> *JOE WHAT THE FUCK YOU BACK OR WHAT ? LAST TIME YOU WERE IN AZ YOU WAS CRYING LIKE A BITCH :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


crying when ass hole


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 26 2007, 07:24 AM~8394843
> *SECON DAY HAS PASSED BY AND YOU STILL AINT AT MY DOOR WITH THE CHEVY YOU GOING TO BREAK ME OF WITH JUST LIKE EL JEFE SAID YO AINT GOT A CAR. MY BAD ITAKE THAT BACK CAUSE I REMEMBER THAT BIG JOHN JUST DID YOU A FRAME FOR A CHEVY SO THAT MEANS YOU PROBABLY CANT GET IT TO WORK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your an attention whore :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whats amatter derroll dont give you enough dick over there you need some from me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 26 2007, 05:07 PM~8399618
> *look foo whoand fuck are you talking all that shit get the fuck off the page and go play with your gijoes bitch :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:
> *


LIKE I ALWAYS HAVE SAID, NEVER WILL I BE LIKE YOU BIG CHIPPER!!!!GO FINISH BUILDING ANOTHER BIG CHIPPER :roflmao:


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 26 2007, 05:09 PM~8399627
> *crying when ass hole
> *


DONT ACT LIKE YOU ALREADY FORGOT CRYING ASS. BUT THEN AGAIN I'D FORGET SOME SHIT LIKE THAT TO. :buttkick:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 05:16 PM~8399668
> *LIKE I ALWAYS HAVE SAID, NEVER WILL I BE LIKE YOU BIG CHIPPER!!!!GO FINISH BUILDING ANOTHER BIG CHIPPER :roflmao:
> *


look foo you dont even have a car so dont try to say you do becuse if you wood have one you wood come out and play with the big boy so get off here


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 05:18 PM~8399686
> *DONT ACT LIKE YOU ALREADY FORGOT CRYING ASS. BUT THEN AGAIN I'D FORGET SOME SHIT LIKE THAT TO. :buttkick:
> *


when did i go to az


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 26 2007, 05:14 PM~8399654
> *your an attention whore :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  whats amatter derroll dont give you enough dick over there you need some from me :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ALL OF YOU BIG MOUTH NONE HOPPER CHIPPERS NEED TO GET SOME NEW SHIT RIGHT NOW ALL OF YOU NEED TO PUT YOUR PIECE OF SHITS TOGETHER AND MAYBE YOU GUYS(BITCHES)WILL COME UP WITH 1 GREAT PIECE OF SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 05:22 PM~8399720
> *ALL OF YOU BIG MOUTH NONE HOPPER CHIPPERS NEED TO GET SOME NEW SHIT RIGHT NOW ALL OF YOU NEED TO PUT YOUR PIECE OF SHITS TOGETHER AND MAYBE YOU GUYS(BITCHES)WILL COME UP WITH 1 GREAT PIECE OF SHIT :thumbsup:
> *


were your pice of shit AT :uh:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 26 2007, 05:24 PM~8399735
> *were your pice of shit AT  :uh:
> *


IF YOU GOT A CAR LETS HOP TONIGHT GIVE A TIME PLACE FUCK LETS DO THIS WILL JUST BRING THE NEW CAR OUT ON YOUR ASS LET ME KNOW  :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

House call


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jul 26 2007, 05:36 PM~8399831
> *House call
> *


O YA


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 03:56 PM~8399543
> *YOUR CAR IS JUNK 45" STUCK
> *


FUCK YOU 45" is my your car home boy


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 26 2007, 06:39 PM~8399855
> *O YA
> *


call up truucha


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 26 2007, 04:26 PM~8399751
> *IF YOU GOT A CAR LETS HOP TONIGHT GIVE A TIME PLACE FUCK LETS DO THIS WILL JUST BRING THE NEW CAR OUT ON YOUR ASS LET ME KNOW   :biggrin:
> *


posting on a fake name must be some lame :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 05:47 PM~8399914
> *posting on a fake name must be some lame  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR MUST BEE A LAME


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 04:22 PM~8399720
> *ALL OF YOU BIG MOUTH NONE HOPPER CHIPPERS NEED TO GET SOME NEW SHIT RIGHT NOW ALL OF YOU NEED TO PUT YOUR PIECE OF SHITS TOGETHER AND MAYBE YOU GUYS(BITCHES)WILL COME UP WITH 1 GREAT PIECE OF SHIT :thumbsup:
> *


must be talking about your self suck a dick :buttkick:


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 26 2007, 05:24 PM~8399735
> *were your pice of shit AT  :uh:
> *


My piece of shit is in your mouth.I know you cant wait to get broke off once again but this time from a real bust your ass rider. :worship:


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jul 26 2007, 05:36 PM~8399831
> *House call
> *


I'll come see your cheerleading assto :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 04:52 PM~8399955
> *My piece of shit is in your mouth.I know you cant wait to get broke off once again but this time from a real bust your ass rider. :worship:
> *


lets hopp 2 night dont be a bitch :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 04:54 PM~8399970
> *I'll come see your cheerleading assto :biggrin:
> *


come see me and i will brake you of with my 45 "


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 04:54 PM~8399980
> *lets hopp 2 night dont be a bitch  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


are you arguing with your self again thunder lips? :uh:


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 05:47 PM~8399914
> *posting on a fake name must be some lame  :biggrin:
> *


YOU & YOUR WHOLE CHIPPEN CREW ,LET ME THINK OF YOUR LAME ASS NAMES  FUCK IT .ILL JUST CALL YOU WENNIES[COME TO WASTE YOUR TIME ] :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 05:54 PM~8399980
> *lets hopp 2 night dont be a bitch  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


THE ONLY HOPPING YOUR STUID ASS IS GOING TO DO DO IS GET IN & OUT OF ANY SHIT CAR YOU HAVE OR ANY ONE OF {JUST WASTING YOUR TIME} BOYS HAVE . :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2007, 05:59 PM~8400014
> *are you arguing with your self again thunder lips? :uh:
> *


I BET YOR ASS WILL EITHER CUT ME OF OR KEEP PLAYING MR. DETECTIVE I SEE YOU LOOKING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 05:06 PM~8400068
> *I BET YOR ASS WILL EITHER CUT ME OF OR KEEP PLAYING MR. DETECTIVE I SEE YOU LOOKING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


talk shit under your real name ,ole buster


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2007, 04:59 PM~8400014
> *are you arguing with your self again thunder lips? :uh:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 06:06 PM~8400068
> *I BET YOR ASS WILL EITHER CUT ME OF OR KEEP PLAYING MR. DETECTIVE I SEE YOU LOOKING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THUNDER ASS:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 04:59 PM~8400018
> *YOU & YOUR WHOLE CHIPPEN CREW ,LET ME THINK OF YOUR LAME ASS NAMES  FUCK IT .ILL JUST CALL YOU WENNIES[COME TO WASTE YOUR TIME ] :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lets do this fuck face fuck you hno: hno:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 05:09 PM~8400089
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


what????????? :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 05:03 PM~8400051
> *THE ONLY HOPPING YOUR STUID ASS IS GOING TO DO DO IS GET IN & OUT OF ANY SHIT CAR YOU HAVE OR ANY ONE OF {JUST WASTING YOUR TIME} BOYS HAVE . :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2007, 05:12 PM~8400120
> *what????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

OK I'M TRIED OFF PUNKNU BOYS FOR NOW SO KEEP YOUR HEADS UP TAKING A GOOD LOOK AT ALL THIS NEW CHROME BING BING COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU FAST. :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 05:13 PM~8400132
> *OK  I'M TRIED OFF PUNKNU BOYS FOR NOW SO KEEP YOUR HEADS UP        TAKING A GOOD LOOK AT ALL THIS NEW CHROME BING  BING COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU FAST. :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: what car do you have bitch :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2007, 06:08 PM~8400081
> *talk shit under your real name ,ole buster
> *


THE ONLY OLD BUSTER I KNOW IS YOUR DOG. BOTH OF THEM :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 05:17 PM~8400152
> *THE ONLY OLD BUSTER I KNOW IS YOUR DOG. BOTH OF THEM :0
> *


dont have time 2 play with must go now :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 05:17 PM~8400152
> *THE ONLY OLD BUSTER I KNOW IS YOUR DOG. BOTH OF THEM :0
> *


fuck you buster


----------



## ezpunknu (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 06:16 PM~8400148
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: what car do you have bitch :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


MAN I SEE YOUR ALWAYS LOOKING AND TALKING UP A GOOD TIME.JOIN GOODTIMERS .YOU MIGHT HAVE BETTER LUCK HOPPING. MR. RECYCLER DONT GET MAD JUST GET SOME REAL INCES MORE THAN 45 NOW THATS GETTING EVEN


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 06:54 PM~8399970
> *I'll come see your cheerleading assto :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jul 26 2007, 09:44 PM~8400368
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WUT IT DEW COLD BLOODED RIDAZ?


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Jul 26 2007, 07:47 PM~8400394
> *WUT IT DEW COLD BLOODED RIDAZ?
> *


WAZ UP HOMIE...... YOU WHAT IT IS .......... KEEP'N IT COLD BLOODED RIDE'N ALL THE TIME


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Jul 26 2007, 06:47 PM~8400394
> *WUT IT DEW COLD BLOODED RIDAZ?
> *


what up you see how this bitch is disrespecting the homie


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jul 26 2007, 09:49 PM~8400417
> *WAZ UP HOMIE...... YOU WHAT IT IS .......... KEEP'N IT COLD BLOODED RIDE'N ALL THE TIME
> *


FOSHO! WHO'S RUNNING?


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 07:13 PM~8400132
> *OK  I'M TRIED OFF PUNKNU BOYS FOR NOW SO KEEP YOUR HEADS UP        TAKING A GOOD LOOK AT ALL THIS NEW CHROME BING  BING COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU FAST. :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jul 26 2007, 09:50 PM~8400431
> *what up  you see how this bitch is disrespecting the homie
> *


WHO?


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Jul 26 2007, 06:51 PM~8400441
> *WHO?
> *


d


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jul 26 2007, 07:50 PM~8400431
> *what up  you see how this bitch is disrespecting the homie
> *


people being disrespected on this site happens way to much.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 26 2007, 05:14 PM~8399654
> *your an attention whore :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  whats amatter derroll dont give you enough dick over there you need some from me :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you act like if you shit dont stink you one of those vegas late night transvestys so no one will recognise you in the day


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 06:22 PM~8400196
> *MAN I SEE YOUR ALWAYS LOOKING AND TALKING UP A GOOD TIME.JOIN GOODTIMERS .YOU MIGHT HAVE BETTER LUCK HOPPING. MR. RECYCLER DONT GET MAD JUST GET SOME REAL INCES MORE THAN 45 NOW THATS GETTING EVEN
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP EVERY GOTS SOMETHING READY FOR YOU LET ME KNOW WHERE YOU WANT TO DO THIS YOU ARE SOME FAKE MOTHERFUCKER LETS DO THIS WE PACKED UP THE CARS AND WE ARE READY


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 26 2007, 07:28 PM~8400768
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP EVERY GOTS SOMETHING READY FOR YOU LET ME KNOW WHERE YOU WANT TO DO THIS YOU ARE SOME FAKE MOTHERFUCKER LETS DO THIS WE PACKED UP THE CARS AND WE ARE READY
> *


for what its just some fat bitch who post under a fake name so he wont get his ass beat again?????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 26 2007, 08:30 PM~8402115
> *for what its just some fat bitch who post under a fake name so he wont get his ass beat again?????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jul 26 2007, 06:08 PM~8400593
> *people being disrespected on this site happens way to much.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 04:59 PM~8399561
> *FINAL FANTACY CAR CLUB OR IS THIS SOME PUNK BITCH IN THE 909 :0
> *


THE ONLY PUNK BITCH IS YOU HOMIE...AND I AIN'T FROM THE 909 GET IT RIGHT ESE... :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 05:22 PM~8400196
> *MAN I SEE YOUR ALWAYS LOOKING AND TALKING UP A GOOD TIME.JOIN GOODTIMERS .YOU MIGHT HAVE BETTER LUCK HOPPING. MR. RECYCLER DONT GET MAD JUST GET SOME REAL INCES MORE THAN 45 NOW THATS GETTING EVEN
> *


\IM DENA 4 LIFE DONT PLAY WITH ME BITCH FUCK YOU YOUR MOM AND DAD :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 26 2007, 06:21 PM~8400707
> *you act like if you shit dont stink you one of those vegas late night transvestys so no one will recognise you in the day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ezpunknu_@Jul 26 2007, 06:22 PM~8400196
> *MAN I SEE YOUR ALWAYS LOOKING AND TALKING UP A GOOD TIME.JOIN GOODTIMERS .YOU MIGHT HAVE BETTER LUCK HOPPING. MR. RECYCLER DONT GET MAD JUST GET SOME REAL INCES MORE THAN 45 NOW THATS GETTING EVEN
> *


MAN THIS GOTS TO BE SPIKE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 26 2007, 08:59 PM~8402362
> *MAN THIS GOTS TO BE SPIKE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SPIKE SAID THIS IS NOT HIM :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

WHATS UP HAPPY..... WHEN WE GOING TO HOP :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

hey daryll u wanna hop again stop running from me liver lips!!! :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 26 2007, 09:01 PM~8402380
> *WHATS UP HAPPY..... WHEN WE GOING TO HOP :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Jul 18 2007, 04:02 PM~8339721
> *hahahah omg these comments sound FUNNY ass fuck..
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 10:01 PM~8402386
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0
> *


A BIG D NOWS YOUR CHANCE TO SHOP CALL HIM HE SOLD HIS CAR :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:01 PM~8402382
> *hey daryll u wanna hop again stop running from me liver lips!!! :0  :0  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: I DONT HAVE A SINGLE NO MORE FUCK YOU BY THE WAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:01 PM~8402386
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0
> *


ur 44 inches aint cutting it!!!! put it this way granpa will serve u!! :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:01 PM~8402382
> *hey daryll u wanna hop again stop running from me liver lips!!! :0  :0  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 26 2007, 09:03 PM~8402401
> *A BIG D NOWS YOUR CHANCE TO SHOP CALL HIM HE SOLD HIS CAR :0
> *


HE DOES NOT HAVE A CAR HE IS A CHEERLEADER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

hey darryl u make dena for life look bad with ur chipper they should give u the boot and start ur own club 'CHIPPERS FOR LIFE: :0 :0 at least i hit 75!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 10:05 PM~8402429
> *HE DOES NOT HAVE A CAR HE IS A CHEERLEADER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:06 PM~8402439
> *hey darryl u make dena for life look bad with ur chipper they should give u the boot and start ur own club 'CHIPPERS FOR LIFE: :0  :0    at least i hit 75!!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:03 PM~8402403
> *ur 44 inches aint cutting it!!!! put it this way granpa will serve u!! :0  :0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


IF YOU THINK THAT YOU CAN KISS MY ASS YOU DONT HAVE A CAR ? SO GO CHEERLEAD 4 YOUR BRO LIKE A HO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 10:07 PM~8402458
> *IF YOU THINK THAT YOU CAN KISS MY ASS YOU DONT HAVE A CAR ? SO GO CHEERLEAD 4 YOUR BRO LIKE A HO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:06 PM~8402439
> *hey darryl u make dena for life look bad with ur chipper they should give u the boot and start ur own club 'CHIPPERS FOR LIFE: :0  :0    at least i hit 75!!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TOYS R US SOUNDS GOOD 2 ME WHAT ABOUT YOU :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:06 PM~8402439
> *hey darryl u make dena for life look bad with ur chipper they should give u the boot and start ur own club 'CHIPPERS FOR LIFE: :0  :0    at least i hit 75!!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU GET STUCK AT 72" AND YOU THINK YOU BAD :twak: :twak:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

JESSDOGG ARE YOU STILL A GOOD TIMER ?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:07 PM~8402458
> *IF YOU THINK THAT YOU CAN KISS MY ASS YOU DONT HAVE A CAR ? SO GO CHEERLEAD 4 YOUR BRO LIKE A HO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MY NEXT CAR IS U KNOW AND ITS NOT RECYCLED LIKE ALL UR SHIT!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:13 PM~8402509
> *YOU GET STUCK AT 72" AND YOU THINK YOU BAD  :twak:  :twak:
> *


STOP HATING FOOL MY SHIT HITS MORE THAN ALL UR CHIPPERS PUT TOGETHER!!! :0 :0 WHATS THE CLUBS NAME RECYCLED FOR LIFE!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:11 PM~8402492
> *TOYS R US SOUNDS GOOD 2 ME WHAT ABOUT YOU  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


UR AN IDIOT COME ON DOWN SO I COULD BREAK OFF THOSE PINK LIPS!! :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:22 PM~8402576
> *MY NEXT CAR IS U KNOW AND ITS NOT RECYCLED LIKE ALL UR SHIT!! :0  :0  :0
> *


YOUR NEXT CAR IS A 72 PINTO :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 AT LEAST ITS NOT RECYCLED LIKE ALL UR JUNK!!!


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:34 PM~8402669
> *YOUR NEXT CAR IS A 72 PINTO  :0
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:32 PM~8402651
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> UR AN IDIOT COME ON DOWN SO I COULD BREAK OFF THOSE PINK LIPS!!  :0
> *


PINK LIPS THAT SHIT IS OLD JUST LIKE THE OLD MAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:36 PM~8402684
> *PINK LIPS THAT SHIT IS OLD JUST LIKE THE OLD MAN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GO TO SLEEP ALREADY START THINKING ABOUT UR NEXT RECYCLED CAR U FAT PIECE OF SHIT I WILL SERVE U LETS DO THIS U TALK TO MUCH!!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 19 2007, 12:59 AM~8342381
> *not the cheerleader  :0  :0
> *


 here go some inches from 2004. you can save that cheerleader shit. p.s. will you ever win a hop on truccha?:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: remeber, ..... it's a majestics world.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

http://www.streetriderskc.com/Flash/videos/supernatural.wmv]
http://www.streetriderskc.com/Flash/videos/stl504.wmv[/url]


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:35 PM~8402680
> *:0  :0  AT LEAST ITS NOT RECYCLED LIKE ALL UR JUNK!!!
> *


YOU SOUND LIKE EZ PUNKING YOU? WITH THAT BULL SHIT :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:38 PM~8402698
> *YOU SOUND LIKE EZ PUNKING YOU? WITH THAT BULL SHIT  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


REMEMBER I MADE U!!!!! :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 26 2007, 09:37 PM~8402696
> *here go some inches from 2004. you can save that cheerleader shit. p.s. will you ever win a hop on truccha?:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  remeber, ..... it's a mejestics world.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.streetriderskc.com/Flash/videot...upernatural.jpg
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: 2004 MAN GET LOST THAT WAS THE PAST COME DOWN 2 LA :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:37 PM~8402694
> *GO TO SLEEP ALREADY START THINKING ABOUT UR NEXT RECYCLED CAR U FAT PIECE OF SHIT I WILL SERVE U LETS DO THIS U TALK TO MUCH!!!!
> *


GO EAT SOMETHING STUPID FUCK :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:39 PM~8402703
> *REMEMBER I MADE U!!!!! :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :0
> *


IS THIS JOHNNY :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> GO EAT SOMETHING STUPID FUCK :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:
> [/quote U CRY TOO MUCH!!!! WE GOT THIS OTHER CUTLASS COMING OUT STREET SINGLE TO BUST THAT ASS DARRYL!!! U KNOW WHICH ONE!!! :banghead: hno: hno: hno: hno: :buttkick: :buttkick: :worship:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:43 PM~8402735
> *IS THIS JOHNNY  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:24 PM~8402589
> *STOP HATING FOOL MY SHIT HITS  MORE THAN ALL UR CHIPPERS PUT TOGETHER!!!  :0  :0  WHATS THE CLUBS NAME RECYCLED FOR LIFE!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


I NO THAT EZ SUCK A DICK IS YOU ? YOU SOUND JUST LIKE HIM IS THIS YOU :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:43 PM~8402735
> *IS THIS JOHNNY  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:39 PM~8402703
> *REMEMBER I MADE U!!!!! :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> > GO EAT SOMETHING STUPID FUCK :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:
> > [/quote U CRY TOO MUCH!!!! WE GOT THIS OTHER CUTLASS COMING OUT STREET SINGLE TO BUST THAT ASS DARRYL!!! U KNOW WHICH ONE!!! :banghead: hno: hno: hno: hno: :buttkick: :buttkick: :worship:
> 
> 
> YOU DONT NO HOW 2 MAKE A SINGLE PUMP WORK SO IM NOT hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:46 PM~8402756
> *I NO THAT EZ SUCK A DICK IS YOU ? YOU SOUND JUST LIKE HIM IS THIS YOU  :0  :0  :0
> *


UR A DUM FUCK!!!!! GO WASH UR DIRTY ASS SHIRT IS IT BLACK OR IS IT JUST DIRTY!! :0 :0 LETS HOP ENOUGH TALK WE NEED MORE HOPPING!! :0 :0 I FORGOT U AINT GOT NO CAR U CHEERLEADER!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:47 PM~8402772
> *YOU DONT NO HOW 2 MAKE A SINGLE PUMP WORK SO IM NOT hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


I KNOW ENOUGH TO BUST UR ASS :0 :0 :0 !!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

GARCIA STUCKUMS 4 ALL YOUR STUCK CAR INFO CALL 1800 GET STUCK AT 72" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:49 PM~8402788
> *:0
> UR A DUM FUCK!!!!! GO WASH UR DIRTY ASS SHIRT IS IT BLACK OR IS IT JUST DIRTY!! :0  :0 LETS HOP ENOUGH TALK WE NEED MORE HOPPING!! :0  :0  I FORGOT U AINT GOT NO CAR U CHEERLEADER!!
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:49 PM~8402788
> *:0
> UR A DUM FUCK!!!!! GO WASH UR DIRTY ASS SHIRT IS IT BLACK OR IS IT JUST DIRTY!! :0  :0 LETS HOP ENOUGH TALK WE NEED MORE HOPPING!! :0  :0  I FORGOT U AINT GOT NO CAR U CHEERLEADER!!
> *


GO FUCK OF SHIT FACE :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 27 2007, 12:39 AM~8402711
> *hno:  hno:  hno: 2004 MAN GET LOST THAT WAS THE PAST COME DOWN 2 LA  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 no really, look at those videos again. 52in double gate 64.......... 72in double gate monte,.................... 86in double piston monte........... 
how many inches were you hittin in 04 ? 35? did you have a car? see you soon ! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

BIG BOI WERE YOUR HOPPER AT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:50 PM~8402797
> *GARCIA STUCKUMS 4 ALL YOUR STUCK CAR INFO CALL 1800 GET STUCK AT 72"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 75 inches bitch get it right !!! hey darryl remember u use to look up to me remember!!1 whos ur daddy!! :0 :0 :loco: :loco: :banghead: :banghead:  :tongue:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:50 PM~8402794
> *I KNOW ENOUGH TO BUST UR ASS :0  :0  :0 !!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 26 2007, 09:52 PM~8402818
> *no really, look at those videos again.  52in double gate 64.......... 72in double gate monte,.................... 86in double piston monte...........
> how many inches were you hittin in 04 ?  35? did you have a car? see you soon ! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2007, 12:49 AM~8402788
> *:0
> UR A DUM FUCK!!!!! GO WASH UR DIRTY ASS SHIRT IS IT BLACK OR IS IT JUST DIRTY!! :0  :0 LETS HOP ENOUGH TALK WE NEED MORE HOPPING!! :0  :0  I FORGOT U AINT GOT NO CAR U CHEERLEADER!!
> *


 no car?!!!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Jul 26 2007, 10:53 PM~8402821
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UPPER :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:53 PM~8402822
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


u could bust deez nuts!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 26 2007, 09:52 PM~8402818
> *no really, look at those videos again.  52in double gate 64.......... 72in double gate monte,.................... 86in double piston monte...........
> how many inches were you hittin in 04 ?  35? did you have a car? see you soon ! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


92" IN 2004 ASK BIG RICH WITH NO PISTONS 3 LICKS :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:55 PM~8402842
> *92" IN 2004 ASK BIG RICH WITH NO PISTONS 3 LICKS  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


i was doing that in 2002 ask joey :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:55 PM~8402842
> *92" IN 2004 ASK BIG RICH WITH NO PISTONS 3 LICKS  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


stop lying that was not ur car fool!!!! :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:54 PM~8402838
> *u could bust deez nuts!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU STILL HERE GO 2 4 SALE AND BUY A CAR


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

hmmmmm...

*ezpunknu* Today, 05:22 PM | | Post #780 | 

New Member

Posts: 18
Joined: Jul 2007
*IP: 76.166.208.89*



*dena4life-D* Today, 04:24 PM | | Post #761 | 

Baller

Posts: 634
Joined: Jan 2007
*IP: 76.166.208.89*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2007, 09:56 PM~8402849
> *i was doing that in 2002 ask joey :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 im going to start a new topic dena for life stop running!!! :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 27 2007, 12:56 AM~8402849
> *i was doing that in 2002 ask joey :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 26 2007, 09:57 PM~8402866
> *hmmmmm...
> 
> ezpunknu  Today, 05:22 PM    |    | Post #780 |
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn darryl is busted,i told you thunder lips,hahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 26 2007, 09:57 PM~8402866
> *hmmmmm...
> 
> ezpunknu  Today, 05:22 PM    |    | Post #780 |
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 27 2007, 12:57 AM~8402866
> *hmmmmm...
> 
> ezpunknu  Today, 05:22 PM    |    | Post #780 |
> ...


 busted !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> YOU STILL HERE GO 2 4 SALE AND BUY A CAR
> [/quotethe next one is going to be cleaner than all ur chippers u ever had in ur life!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2007, 09:59 PM~8402878
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  damn  darryl is busted,i told you thunder lips,hahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa
> *


 :thumbsdown: IF YOUP GOING 2 SNICH ON SOME 1 MAKE SURE YOU GOT THE RIGHT GUY :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 09:59 PM~8402882
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


*owned*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 10:01 PM~8402899
> *:thumbsdown: IF YOUP GOING 2 SNICH ON SOME 1 MAKE SURE YOU GOT THE RIGHT GUY  :thumbsdown:
> *


i didnt post your info up


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> > YOU STILL HERE GO 2 4 SALE AND BUY A CAR
> > [/quotethe next one is going to be cleaner than all ur chippers u ever had in ur life!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> YEA OK THIS TIME NAME IT A FINE PICE OF SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*ALL I GOT TO SAY IF YOUR NOT DOING 95 PUT IT UP BIG BOI,S MOTORSPORTS COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2007, 10:56 PM~8402849
> *i was doing that in 2002 ask joey :biggrin:
> *


YES HE WAS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 10:03 PM~8402918
> *YEA OK THIS TIME NAME IT A FINE PICE OF SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey darryl can i post up your pic i sent you the other day :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2007, 10:02 PM~8402913
> *i didnt post your info up
> *


I DONT CAR ALL THEIS FAKE NAMES THEY MUST BE SCARED OF ME SO THEY POINT THE FINGERS LIKE A BITCH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 10:59 PM~8402882
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


oh really now??? how about this pic...


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*SUP JOEY* :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 26 2007, 10:06 PM~8402947
> *oh really now??? how about this pic...
> 
> 
> ...


BIG RICH YOUR GOOD I LIKE YOU CAN YOU MAKE ME LOOK GOOD 2 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

look at the ip addresses ,they dont lie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 27 2007, 01:06 AM~8402947
> *oh really now??? how about this pic...
> 
> 
> ...


now thats some funny shit. :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 10:09 PM~8402965
> *BIG RICH YOUR GOOD I LIKE YOU CAN YOU MAKE ME LOOK GOOD 2  :0
> *


im not vegas hopper :cheesy:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 11:09 PM~8402965
> *BIG RICH YOUR GOOD I LIKE YOU CAN YOU MAKE ME LOOK GOOD 2  :0
> *



hey fruit loop... I'm NOT Big Rich. :uh:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 26 2007, 11:07 PM~8402955
> *SUP JOEY :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH JUST HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 26 2007, 10:10 PM~8402973
> *hey fruit loop... I'm NOT Big Rich. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2007, 10:10 PM~8402971
> *im not vegas hopper :cheesy:
> *


YEA OK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 11:12 PM~8402985
> *YEA OK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DDDDDDDDDDDDD WHATS HAPPEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 26 2007, 10:10 PM~8402973
> *hey fruit loop... I'm NOT Big Rich. :uh:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: YOU POSTING ON A FAKE NAME :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 26 2007, 10:13 PM~8402995
> *DDDDDDDDDDDDD WHATS HAPPEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THEY TRYING 2 COVER UP THEIR SHIT :angry:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 11:12 PM~8402985
> *YEA OK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



so should I post the screenshot of our ip's, Rich??? 

Most everyone KNOWS we aren't the same person, but because you feel like looking more stupid than you already do... I have screenshot proof. :uh: :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 26 2007, 10:15 PM~8403010
> *so should I post the screenshot of our ip's, Rich???
> 
> Most everyone KNOWS we aren't the same person, but because you feel like looking more stupid than you already do... I have screenshot proof. :uh:  :uh:
> *


LETS SEE :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

hey joey make sure you serve chippin d,he was the one talking shit to you!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 26 2007, 10:21 PM~8403041
> *so now what??? got anymore brilliant comebacks... my name has "vegas" in it for a reason. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


DAM WHY DID YOU NOT CHANGE YOU AND BIG RICH NUMBERS OYE HE IS YOUR BOY :thumbsdown:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 11:21 PM~8403046
> *MARK I JUST FOUND OUT THAT YOUR RICH HOME BOY  :0
> *



wtf??? I think I have seen Rich like twice... other than that, we have only talked here on LIL... nice try dipshit. Grasping at straws now are we???


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 10:23 PM~8403058
> *DAM WHY DID YOU NOT CHANGE YOU AND BIG RICH NUMBERS OYE HE IS YOUR BOY  :thumbsdown:
> *


CAN I POST YOU R PICS @ JOHNNIES


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2007, 10:21 PM~8403043
> *hey  joey make sure you serve chippin d,he was the one talking shit to you!!
> *


JOE IS MY BOY :nono: :nono:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

This is better than off topic :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 10:25 PM~8403069
> *JOE IS MY BOY  :nono:  :nono:
> *


NO HES NOT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2007, 10:24 PM~8403067
> *CAN I POST YOU R PICS @  JOHNNIES
> *


YES


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2007, 10:25 PM~8403073
> *NO HES NOT
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Perro_@Jul 26 2007, 10:25 PM~8403072
> *This is better than off topic :uh:
> *


GO AWAY :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 11:23 PM~8403058
> *DAM WHY DID YOU NOT CHANGE YOU AND BIG RICH NUMBERS OYE HE IS YOUR BOY  :thumbsdown:
> *



Can someone translate this into english please... I seem to have misplaced my "retard" decoder ring... Hey Darrel... here's a number for you..

1-800-EDUCATE

This is for Sylvan Learning Center. They may be able to help you with your illiteracy.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2007, 11:26 PM~8403082
> *:biggrin:
> GO AWAY :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 10:25 PM~8403074
> *YES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 26 2007, 10:26 PM~8403083
> *Can someone translate this into english please... I seem to have misplaced my "retard" decoder ring... Hey Darrel... here's a number for you..
> 
> 1-800-EDUCATE
> ...


I NO WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE WHITE BOY :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 27 2007, 12:28 AM~8403096
> *I NO WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE WHITE BOY  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 11:28 PM~8403096
> *I NO WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE WHITE BOY  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



Big fucking deal... I know what you sound like, because you always are heard before you are seen... what? am I supposed to be afraid??? oh wait... I'll start shakin in a minute... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 26 2007, 10:30 PM~8403109
> *Big fucking deal... I know what you sound like, because you always are heard before you are seen... what? am I supposed to be afraid??? oh wait... I'll start shakin in a minute... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


SEE YOU STUPID I JUST WANTED 2 NO IF IT WAS YOU THAT LIED ON ME AND YOU TOLD ON YOUR SELF WHAT A DICK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

I KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE CHIPIN D :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 11:34 PM~8403138
> *SEE YOU STUPID I JUST WANTED 2 NO IF IT WAS YOU THAT LIED ON ME AND YOU TOLD ON YOUR SELF WHAT A DICK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Is it even REMOTELY possible for you to make ANY sense??? NO one lied on you dickhead... the pics and IP's DON'T LIE!!! So I guess you should just make that call to Sylvan...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 10:35 PM~8403153
> *IM OUT  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

fucking snatch lipps its on now :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 26 2007, 11:58 PM~8403252
> *fucking snatch lipps its on now  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :burn:
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 26 2007, 11:59 PM~8403256
> *
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 26 2007, 10:58 PM~8403252
> *fucking snatch lipps its on now  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

HOPPERS FOO


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

JUST GOT A CALL TONIGHT FROM EZPUNKNU IT WAS TO GET DERRRL ASS IN TROUBLE WITH LAYITLOW TODAY IT WAS YOUR DAD DERREL YOU GOT PUNK'D :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 27 2007, 12:30 AM~8403393
> *JUST GOT A CALL TONIGHT FROM EZPUNKNU IT WAS TO GET DERRRL ASS IN TROUBLE WITH LAYITLOW TODAY IT WAS YOUR DAD DERREL YOU GOT PUNK'D  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 27 2007, 12:44 AM~8403467
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 27 2007, 12:30 AM~8403393
> *JUST GOT A CALL TONIGHT FROM EZPUNKNU IT WAS TO GET DERRRL ASS IN TROUBLE WITH LAYITLOW TODAY IT WAS YOUR DAD DERREL YOU GOT PUNK'D  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNMNNNNNNNNNN SO IT WAS CAPTAIN CRUNCH BUT HE GOT ME


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:22 PM~8402576
> *MY NEXT CAR IS U KNOW AND ITS NOT RECYCLED LIKE ALL UR SHIT!! :0  :0  :0
> *


ITS NOT A RECYCLE BUT ITS TRUUUCHAS OLD LUXURY SPORT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 10:47 PM~8402772
> *YOU DONT NO HOW 2 MAKE A SINGLE PUMP WORK SO IM NOT hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THATS ALOW ONE


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2007, 11:21 PM~8403043
> *hey  joey make sure you serve chippin d,he was the one talking shit to you!!
> *


THEN HE BE SERVING HIS OWN WORK THATS WHY IS D&J DARELL &JOEYS HYDRAULICS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 27 2007, 07:01 AM~8404473
> *ITS NOT A RECYCLE BUT ITS TRUUUCHAS OLD LUXURY SPORT
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> THEN HE BE SERVING HIS OWN WORK THATS WHY IS D&J DARELL &JOEYS HYDRAULICS
> [/quoteIT NEEDS TO BE D$JJ HYDRAULICS DERREL AND JOEY JESSE HYDROS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> > THEN HE BE SERVING HIS OWN WORK THATS WHY IS D&J DARELL &JOEYS HYDRAULICS
> > [/quoteIT NEEDS TO BE D$JJ HYDRAULICS DERREL AND JOEY JESSE HYDROS :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR THE HATERS KNOW THEY CANT FUCK WITH US WE JUST CAME OUT SICK FOR THE 2007 AND THEY KEEP HATING


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

does anyone have a ls for sale i already have the seats
:twak: :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jul 27 2007, 09:02 AM~8404887
> *does anyone have a ls for sale i already have the seats
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :barf:
> *


VENGA A PICK YOUR PART WE GOT ONE NICE & CLEAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND WE ALSO SELLING THE MARY KAY CADILLAC


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 27 2007, 08:06 AM~8404917
> *VENGA A PICK YOUR PART WE GOT ONE NICE & CLEAN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND WE ALSO SELLING THE MARY KAY CADILLAC
> *


what color is it my seats are blue :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jul 27 2007, 09:07 AM~8404925
> *what color is it my seats are blue  :roflmao:
> *


SORRY WE ONLY CARRY PINK CARS MARY KAY FOUNDATION AND DONATIONS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 27 2007, 09:31 AM~8405097
> *SORRY WE ONLY CARRY PINK CARS MARY KAY FOUNDATION AND DONATIONS
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jul 26 2007, 11:57 PM~8402866
> *hmmmmm...
> 
> ezpunknu  Today, 05:22 PM    |    | Post #780 |
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Look What i Found Darrel & Happys worst nightmare *:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*DAMM JOEY YOU JUST KILLED THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!* :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 29 2007, 01:22 AM~8417731
> *Look What i Found Darrel & Happys worst nightmare :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 30 2007, 08:38 PM~8431778
> *DAMM JOEY YOU JUST KILLED THIS TOPIC!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


you did man shit :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 30 2007, 10:14 PM~8433114
> *you did man shit :biggrin:
> *


WE WILL HAVE A CADDY OUT SOON DOING THOSE INCHES FALLING BACK DOWN


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 31 2007, 09:13 AM~8435658
> *WE WILL HAVE A CADDY OUT SOON DOING THOSE INCHES FALLING BACK DOWN
> *


jesse you guys are struggling to hit 85 inches in that caprice you remember how high that car waS that day if you can come backdown :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 29 2007, 12:22 AM~8417731
> *Look What i Found Darrel & Happys worst nightmare :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :nono:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 29 2007, 01:22 AM~8417731
> *THAT CAR WAS THE SHIT IN THE DAYS</span>*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 31 2007, 08:50 PM~8441314
> *THAT CAR WAS THE SHIT IN THE DAYS
> *


x2


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2007, 01:30 PM~8437825
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :nono:
> *


*MAN THAT CAR MADE YOU AND DARREL GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND YOU STILL AINT GOT ONE DOING THOSE INCHES!!!!!!*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 31 2007, 07:50 PM~8441314
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>ONE OF HIS RELATIVES IS COMING OUT SOON!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 29 2007, 12:22 AM~8417731
> *Look What i Found Darrel & Happys worst nightmare :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS IN 2001` AND YOU BOUGHT THAT CAR LIKE THAT SO STOP TRYING 2 GET SOME FAME . D&J THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT CARS IN THE 2007 NOT SHIT FROM THE PAST :thumbsdown:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 10:37 PM~8442762
> *THIS WAS IN 2001` AND YOU BOUGHT THAT CAR LIKE THAT SO STOP TRYING 2 GET SOME FAME . D&J THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT CARS IN THE 2007 NOT SHIT FROM THE PAST  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 10:37 PM~8442762
> *THIS WAS IN 2001` AND YOU BOUGHT THAT CAR LIKE THAT SO STOP TRYING 2 GET SOME FAME . D&J THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT CARS IN THE 2007 NOT SHIT FROM THE PAST  :thumbsdown:
> *


*LOOK HERE DUMB&DUMBER HYDRAULICS I'LL BE BACK OUT SOON WITH SUM NEW SHIT I HOPE YOUR WORKING ON THOSE INCHES BECAUSE WHAT YOU DOING NOW AINT GOING TO CUT IT *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 31 2007, 09:51 PM~8442880
> *LOOK HERE DUMB&DUMBER HYDRAULICS I'LL BE BACK OUT SOON WITH SUM NEW SHIT I HOPE YOUR WORKING ON THOSE INCHES BECAUSE WHAT YOU DOING NOW AINT GOING TO CUT IT
> *


ok jack ass dont come out in 20019 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:05 PM~8443005
> *ok jack ass dont come out in 2019
> *



:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------

